# eas | Official DICE SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit Q/A Thread



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

After months of testing, we would like to be the first to announce the new SILVERLINE iPod integration kit from DICE. This kit was engineered to take full advantage of the current iPods, as well as fully supporting previous models.

We hae been integrating iPods into BMWs since 2003 and are DICE Electronics' only *authorized* BMW/MINI Technology partner. Bringing our extensive knowlegde of BMW audio systems and through our continued long-term relationship, we keep support as our #1 priority and continue the tradition with our Q/A sessions.

New SILVERLINE features will include full Artist, Album and Playlist directories. the Clickwheel is no longer unlocked in earlier iPods in order to utilize these new features.

This thread will be for questions regarding the Dice SILVERLINE iPod integration kit for your BMW. Questions regarding features, compatibility, suggestions, installation questions and bug reports can be submitted to this thread.








Connect your iPod to your vehicle's factory entertainment system and hear what your iPod should sound like in your BMW. CD-quality sound and controlled from your BMW's radio or steering wheel buttons without the need for messy adapters or FM transmitters. The DICE SILVERLINE iPod integration kit always keeps your iPod integrated, charged and ready to go. The DICE SILVERLINE iPod integration kit will also display text from your iPod onto your BMWs Radio/Navigation display allowing you to view Artist, Song Title and Album name while both hands are safe on the steering wheel.

*Kit Configurations (Trunk vs Radio Interface)*

The Trunk interface version of the DICE kit allows you to make the necessary connections at the CD Changer cables in the trunk area, and allows 15 feet of cable length to allow placement of your iPod anywhere in the vehicle you like.

The Radio interface version of the DICE kit is a favorite among professional installers. This kit allows a direct connection directly at the radio, eliminating a long cable from the CD changer connectors in the trunk. This also provide a shorter cable route, reducing the possibility of engine noise. The Radio interface kit is also choice for euro models that do not have CD Changer prewiring.

*iPod connection (Docking Cable)*

A clean factory looking installation is possible with our sleek iPod docking cable (included), allowing full connectivity for all iPods utilizing a dock connector - including the iPhone and iPod touch.

The DICE SILVERLINE iPod integration kit connects right to the cd changer connectors or radio connector (depending on configuration) already present in your BMW. The DICE SILVERLINE module transfers information between the iPod and radio through an included iPod-specific docking cable, as if it were an original BMW accessory.

*New features of DICE SILVERLINE iPod Integration kit include:*

- Direct integrated connection, without the need for FM transmiters or cassette adapters
- Full Text Display on your factory radio or Navigation screen
- Full control of your iPod via the radio buttons while in play
- Browse by Individual Song with song listing
- Browse by Individual Playlist with Playlist Directory listing
- Browse by Individual Albums with Album Directory Listing
- Source Selector w/ Integrated AUX input
- Album Selection
- Full charging mode for iPods through included dock connector

You can browse your iPod with the radio buttons without booting into separate modes. Using the integrated DIP switches allows you to revert from DICE and Simple UI mode, Allowing the iPod to remain in "iPod UI" allows for a basic operation of the iPod's Clickwheel and can be switched to Enhanced DICE mode at any time.















*Browse through your iPod by Song, Artist or Album:*

You now have the ability to browse through your iPod by Artist, Album or by Individual songs within a Playlists. Unlike other kits, you are permitted UNLIMITED PLaylists and to name them however you wish. Album and PLaylist directories are now supported with SILVERLINE.

*Full Text Display on your Factory Radio or Navigation Display:*

See your favorite song titles, album info and artist on your factory radio/navigation display with the SILVERLINE as if it were a factory BMW option.

*AUX compatibility with user-adjustable Sound Output settings:*

Connect any external audio device including: aftermarket satellite radio, CD/DVD players, non-Apple MP3 players and more! Bass, mid, treble and gain settings can be adjusted on the fly. These options allow for distortion-free audio input.

Selecting between audio from your iPod or AUX input is done with the press of a button on your radio.

- Volume Output (selectable 1-100)
- Bass (selectable 1-100)
- Midrange (selectable 1-100)
- Treble (selectable 1-100)

*Charging Control:*

Charging of your iPod while in play, never have a dead iPod again!

*Compatible with previous and current-model iPods:*

The SILVERLINE is compatible with all iPods that feature a dock connector, including the new Classic, 3rd Generation nano, iPod touch and iPhone.

*Models Supported:*

1996-2006 3-series, including M3 (not for e9X models)*
1997-2003 5-series, including M5
1999-2001 7 series
2004-2008 X3
2000-2006 X5
1996-2002 Z3, including M-Roadster/Coupe
2003-2008 Z4, including M-Roadster/Coupe
2000-2003 Z8

*Compatible with the following iPod models: *










iPod 3rd Generation 10/15/20/30/40GB
iPod 4th Generation 20/40 GB
iPod 5th Generation Video 30/60/80GB
iPod Classic 80/160 GB
iPod Color 20/60 GB
iPod Photo 30/40/60GB
iPod mini
iPod 1st Generation nano
iPod 2nd Generation nano
iPod 3rd Generation nano
iPod Touch
iPhone

Kits can be purchased through our website or this link as this thread will be used for general questions and support only:

*eas | DICE SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kits now available for BMW*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2916464

Kits are already shipping as of today.

Questions & comments are welcome in this thread, and thanks for your continued support over the years.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

space reserved


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

space reserved 2


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

space reserved 3


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

TOM G. thanks man, for that you have developed this DICE SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kits for me :thumbup:
That KIT is 100% guaranteed combine with my radio block, cd changer out? (Please look at foto of my radio block cd changer out)
I assume it for the europe BMW?  
P.S. That kits have no problems with conditioner? I heard in the old version with it, there were problems***8230;.
P.S.S. Can you send me a foto of DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 5 Series/M5 97-03 (Trunk Interface) wire that connect directly to the cd changer connectors (out)? I wish to be convinced that it is suitable connectors***8230;.
P.S.S.S. Sorry for bad English :dunno:

Radio block, empty slot is this a cd changer connectors?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BMWucT said:


> TOM G. thanks man, for that you have developed this DICE SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kits for me :thumbup:
> That KIT is 100% guaranteed combine with my radio block, cd changer out? (Please look at foto of my radio block cd changer out)
> I assume it for the europe BMW?
> P.S. That kits have no problems with conditioner? I heard in the old version with it, there were problems&#8230;..
> ...


The HVAC issue was an old issue back in Feb 06, it has long been cleared up.

The rear connector looks fine, can you send me a picture of the face of the radio?


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

I`ll guess faceplate of radio block its a radiator plate! Tom it`s a trunk mount block! But ok, i`ll try to foto my radio block***8230; again.


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

Tom 
I`ll answear here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2918719#post2918719


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Post answered.


----------



## Sal Q (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom/Anyone,

I want to get this for my e46 but I'm a little confused.
What exactly is the difference and advantages/disadvantages to the trunk install and radio install. Most importantly, which one is easier to install? The instructions look straight forward, but I don't know if I feel comfortable doing this myself.

Also, I would like to mount the iPod beside the cigarette lighter as shown in the photo, is that included in the instructions?

Sal


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sal Q said:


> Tom/Anyone,
> 
> I want to get this for my e46 but I'm a little confused.
> What exactly is the difference and advantages/disadvantages to the trunk install and radio install. Most importantly, which one is easier to install? The instructions look straight forward, but I don't know if I feel comfortable doing this myself.
> ...


We will not offer the ashtray mounts for a few reasons. The dock might be ok for a desk or surface - but we are talking about a moving vehicle. This places a lot of unnecessary wear on the dock connector of the iPod and can damage it within time. Vehicles with stiff suspension make the problem worse.

Since the iPod controls are now locked with SILVERLINE - there is no reason for this type of device, especially at the same cost of the DICE kit itself.

Navigation of the iPod would be virtually impossible in this position. A very serious point to bring up is if the vehicle was involved in an head-on collision and the iPod was projected in front of a deploying airbag, since the iPod isn't secured properly. Here***8217;s what I recommend instead:

*DICE iPod Cradle w/ Video Support*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_135_170&products_id=269

You'll notice the iPod is supported by the bottom and the sides. This is necessary in a moving vehicle. I think the concept is very neat, just not practical without something securing the iPod safely. To be perfectly fair, I have not heard a case of this happening yet. I certainly wouldn't want to be the first.

The difference between the trunk vs radio interface kits are explained in the first post, the radio kits offer a simplified installation that can be performed in about 20 minutes, compared to the trunk interface kits.


----------



## Sal Q (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom,

Thanks for the quick reply.

I have found many videos/tutorials on how to do the trunk install, but nothing on the radio(glove box) install. Can you point me to one?

Thanks,
Sal


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Sal Q said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> ...


Sure thing, email me directly and we'll get you a copy.


----------



## scottgbp (Jun 14, 2006)

*Installed my Dice Silverline last weekend*

Thought I would offer some feedback on this. Overall it is great, and sound quality is excellent to my non-audiophile ears. Thanks Tom for the service before the sale in answering all my Qs.:thumbup:

Received the kit Friday night, installed Saturday morning. I went with the front radio mount harness. The toughest part was removing the center AC vents, but it was doable. Although my fingers are still sore from that...The second toughest part was working the radio harness connection up into the AC vent cavity. But, this was also doable (and a pretty rewarding DIY - it looks impressive with all the trim, vents, radio, and sunglass holder removed). I installed the ipod connector in the sunglass holder - the stealth is nice. (Tip - while you are at this, also install the male-male aux connector to the Dice module and route to where ever you want it...I also routed mine to the sunglass holder. That way it will be there if you ever need it and you won't have to tear everything apart again to install.)

I have left the trim off and the AC vents not snapped back in all the way while I test things out - just in case I need to get back at the module while I test this week. Dice immediately recognized my iPod (an iPod "mini") and started playing.

The sound quality is GREAT. So long FM transmitter. As with any new thing it takes some time to get familiar moving around the menu, etc. but I am getting the hang of it. The only thing I am still working out is how to keep the songs in shuffle mode.

I am seeking feedback on 2 items (Tom, can ya help a brother out...?).
1) Dip switches. The module shipped with all four in the off (up) position. I believe for the pre-Silverline modules it was recommended to leave them in this position for full Dice control and text. The SILVERLINE install instructions suggest something different: Of course the "Car" switches are both off still, but the iPod switches are to be configured "off" (switch 1) and "on" (switch 2) for locked (full Dice) mode. In other words, the four switches are configured OFF OFF OFF ON as you view them right to left. This is how I installed it, per the manual. Can you confirm this is right? 
2) Shuffle: In the iPod I specify to shuffle songs. When I plug it in to the DICE connector all works well and the songs shuffle within a playlist. However, if I turn off the car and come back to it later (overnight, after workday, etc.) the DICE will start playing songs oranized alpha by album name even in the CD1 mode were it should be shuffling songs. When I unplug the iPod and check the shuffle setting I see it has been reset to shuffle-off. Any thoughts?

Good stuff so far.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

scottgbp said:


> Thought I would offer some feedback on this. Overall it is great, and sound quality is excellent to my non-audiophile ears. Thanks Tom for the service before the sale in answering all my Qs.:thumbup:
> 
> Received the kit Friday night, installed Saturday morning. I went with the front radio mount harness. The toughest part was removing the center AC vents, but it was doable. Although my fingers are still sore from that...The second toughest part was working the radio harness connection up into the AC vent cavity. But, this was also doable (and a pretty rewarding DIY - it looks impressive with all the trim, vents, radio, and sunglass holder removed). I installed the ipod connector in the sunglass holder - the stealth is nice. (Tip - while you are at this, also install the male-male aux connector to the Dice module and route to where ever you want it...I also routed mine to the sunglass holder. That way it will be there if you ever need it and you won't have to tear everything apart again to install.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, we would be glad to help.

1) the DIP switches are set to the OFF (up) position to utilize the DICE-specific features like text display and search by Artist/Album/Playlist. If desired, you have the option to set the switches to the ON position and have the iPod in "Simple iPod" mode, with only fast forward/rewind and next/previous track commands.

Most people will want to remain in DICE mode.

2) The iPod may be going into hibernation mode overnight, in which a quick disconnect/reconnect of the iPod will get things going smoothly again.


----------



## scottgbp (Jun 14, 2006)

*Please see new SILVERLINE manual for switch config*



tom @ eas said:


> Thanks for the feedback, we would be glad to help.
> 
> 1) the DIP switches are set to the OFF (up) position to utilize the DICE-specific features like text display and search by Artist/Album/Playlist. If desired, you have the option to set the switches to the ON position and have the iPod in "Simple iPod" mode, with only fast forward/rewind and next/previous track commands.
> 
> Most people will want to remain in DICE mode.


Thanks for the prompt response Tom. Please see the SILVERLINE manual (see page 6), which mentions two configurations for the iPod dip switches:
Locked Mode: OFF ON (i.e., switches are up down)
iPod Mode: ON ON (i.e, switches are both down)

The option of both switches OFF is not mentioned in the new manual, even though this is how it was shipped and it was how the locked mode was set in the pre-SILVERLINE dice. Does the new SILVERLINE manual have a typo?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

scottgbp said:


> Thanks for the prompt response Tom. Please see the SILVERLINE manual (see page 6), which mentions two configurations for the iPod dip switches:
> Locked Mode: OFF ON (i.e., switches are up down)
> iPod Mode: ON ON (i.e, switches are both down)
> 
> The option of both switches OFF is not mentioned in the new manual, even though this is how it was shipped and it was how the locked mode was set in the pre-SILVERLINE dice. Does the new SILVERLINE manual have a typo?


Sorry - I was referring to the iPod switches, should have clarified. The manual is correct.


----------



## scottgbp (Jun 14, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Sorry - I was referring to the iPod switches, should have clarified. The manual is correct.


What do you mean by iPod switches?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

scottgbp said:


> What do you mean by iPod switches?


There are 2 sets of switches on the DICE module, you will only be setting the switches on the right side (iPod side). The opposite side will have the ipod connector on it as confirmation.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

All orders shipped with with plenty more available!


----------



## costyn (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

I have the following problem with my iphone (v1.1.2) in in combination with the silverline kit: whenever I connect it, it will start playing music as it should, but the iphone is set on 'repeat 1'. I have to disable it by pressing a button on the iphone but then next time I connect it, it's on 'repeat 1' again. The DICE unit is in ipod mode. The iphone refused to show me the ipod controls when it was in DICE mode.

Any ideas?

Cheers,

Costyn.


----------



## Tlon (Jan 14, 2007)

*Shuffle play?*

Is there anyway to turn on or off Shuffle mode from the Silverline? Some playlists I like to play in order, others I prefer to play in Shuffle mode. If the iPod is locked when attached, do you have to disconnect to change the shuffle settings?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Tlon said:


> Is there anyway to turn on or off Shuffle mode from the Silverline? Some playlists I like to play in order, others I prefer to play in Shuffle mode. If the iPod is locked when attached, do you have to disconnect to change the shuffle settings?


With SILVERLINE, the RND softbutton can turn shuffle on/off.


----------



## Tlon (Jan 14, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> With SILVERLINE, the RND softbutton can turn shuffle on/off.


Thanks, Tom. Just send you an email about ordering.


----------



## Trainwreck (May 2, 2007)

Does a DSP adapter have to be used with the radio install kit? Is there any difference in sound quality between the radio and trunk install kits?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Trainwreck said:


> Does a DSP adapter have to be used with the radio install kit? Is there any difference in sound quality between the radio and trunk install kits?


You cannot use a radio interface kit if equipped with DSP.

The difference in the kits is merely installation preference, features and audio quality is exactly the same between the radio and trunk interface kits.


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Tom,
I just got my new Silverline kit with trunk interface yesterday (got as replacement directly from DICE) and completed the install. This is my third exchange from my original DICE purchase (due to ticking noise problems), and was very very excited about this new Silverline, and very hopeful of finally getting pure noise-free music.

Unfortunately I'm still getting the ticking noises..., especially when the text scrolls across the display. Like I said, I have it connected at the trunk interface. Question: do you think if I instead connected at the radio head unit this problem would be solved?? would it help? I talked with Adam at DICE customer support and he said DICE does not make the radio interface connection cable for the 3-series, but that EAS does have a connector available. Can you help me out?? 

Would also appreciate a link on how to do the DIY install at the radio head unit too. Thanks so much in advance. BTW, really appreciate your customer service on this site, which is one of the best I've seen on the internet.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> Hi Tom,
> I just got my new Silverline kit with trunk interface yesterday (got as replacement directly from DICE) and completed the install. This is my third exchange from my original DICE purchase (due to ticking noise problems), and was very very excited about this new Silverline, and very hopeful of finally getting pure noise-free music.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm still getting the ticking noises..., especially when the text scrolls across the display. Like I said, I have it connected at the trunk interface. Question: do you think if I instead connected at the radio head unit this problem would be solved?? would it help? I talked with Adam at DICE customer support and he said DICE does not make the radio interface connection cable for the 3-series, but that EAS does have a connector available. Can you help me out??
> ...


Here's the radio interface Adam's referring to:

*Radio Connect harness for DICE iPod Kit (R17)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=664

The shorter cable length would be optimal if your BMW is extra sensitive.


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Tom,
Since I just got my Silverline kit and it didn't work out, would it be possible to exchange my trunk harness/cable for that radio interface cable through you guys at EAS?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> Thanks Tom,
> Since I just got my Silverline kit and it didn't work out, would it be possible to exchange my trunk harness/cable for that radio interface cable through you guys at EAS?


Not a problem, send me your full name via email and I'll make the necessary arrangements on my end.


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Tom, I'll email you right now. And thanks!! I'll ship out the trunk harness tomorrow. Can you confirm your shipping address?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> Tom, I'll email you right now. And thanks!! I'll ship out the trunk harness tomorrow. Can you confirm your shipping address?


I'll confirm it with return instructions once I receive your email.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

Got Silverline yesterday to replace the original module, its working great


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Tom,
I sent you the email you requested yesterday with my info, but haven't heard from you yet. wondering if you received it? I sent it to you at [email protected] Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> Hi Tom,
> I sent you the email you requested yesterday with my info, but haven't heard from you yet. wondering if you received it? I sent it to you at [email protected] Let me know. Thanks.


I was away from my desk most of the day, I'll get to it shortly.


----------



## costyn (Jan 14, 2008)

costyn said:


> I have the following problem with my iphone (v1.1.2) in in combination with the silverline kit: whenever I connect it, it will start playing music as it should, but the iphone is set on 'repeat 1'. I have to disable it by pressing a button on the iphone but then next time I connect it, it's on 'repeat 1' again. The DICE unit is in ipod mode. The iphone refused to show me the ipod controls when it was in DICE mode.


Bump...

The phone has been upgraded to 1.1.3, but I'm still seeing the same behaviour. I can reproduce it in the following way:
1. connect the iphone
2. it comes with the message that this is not a compatible ipod/iphone accessory and if I would like to switch off the radio (gsm, wifi, bluetooth) to avoid interference. This is normal.
3. Start the car.
4. Select a track to play on the iphone
5. Switch on the headunit.
6. On the iphone I now see the 'shuffle' and 'repeat 1' icons light up.

Anyone have any ideas on this? Surely I'm not the only one using an iPhone on the DICE Silverline unit?

Cheers,

Costyn.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

costyn said:


> Bump...
> 
> The phone has been upgraded to 1.1.3, but I'm still seeing the same behaviour. I can reproduce it in the following way:
> 1. connect the iphone
> ...


I'm using an iPhone with 1.1.3 and am not experiencing the issues you are describing. Is the iPhone unlocked or modded in any way?


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

hmm i will test my iPhone tomorrow. I tried it once, and got the this accesory is not compatible message, but it function normally after that.
Will try it tomorrow again to check ( i use the iPod classic on the car more)


----------



## costyn (Jan 14, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> I'm using an iPhone with 1.1.3 and am not experiencing the issues you are describing. Is the iPhone unlocked or modded in any way?


Hi Tom and zerock, thanks for the reply.

Yeah since I live in Holland where I can't buy an official iPhone yet, I have a US version which has been jailbroken and sim-unlocked (with a turbosim).

Perhaps it has something to do with that; I wish there were some way to fine-tune some of the preferences of the applications on the iPhone, like disabling the 'repeat 1' function, which I never ever use.

BTW, is the DICE Silverline unit firmware upgradeable in some way if there comes out a newer firmware version in the future with bugfixes/new features? That would be cool.


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Tom,
When I send you my trunk harness in exchange for the radio connect harness, does the radio connect harness include only the y-harness shown in the picture of the link you sent me? http://www.europeanautosource.com/pr...roducts_id=664,

Or does it also include a shorter-length connector cable for connecting the 6-pin and 3-pin headers on the y-harness to the DICE Silverline unit?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

costyn said:


> Hi Tom and zerock, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yeah since I live in Holland where I can't buy an official iPhone yet, I have a US version which has been jailbroken and sim-unlocked (with a turbosim).
> 
> ...


Firmware is upgradeable, but the module will need to be sent in as it is not updateable by the end user.

We have a jailbroken 1.1.1 iPhone here along with my 1.1.3 (virgin) iPhone as testers, no problems to report at this time. If you would like to test the module for you, let me know and 'll make the necessary arrangements.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> Hi Tom,
> When I send you my trunk harness in exchange for the radio connect harness, does the radio connect harness include only the y-harness shown in the picture of the link you sent me? http://www.europeanautosource.com/pr...roducts_id=664,
> 
> Or does it also include a shorter-length connector cable for connecting the 6-pin and 3-pin headers on the y-harness to the DICE Silverline unit?


This will be the MALE/FEMALE R17 connector, with a 12-pin molex connector for the DICE module. The 3PIN/6PIN cables in the trunk will be disabled.


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

AHH,... I miscounted the pins. o.k. the black connector is the 12-pin molex which connects to the DICE unit. What about that 10-pin white header? what's that for?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> AHH,... I miscounted the pins. o.k. the black connector is the 12-pin molex which connects to the DICE unit. What about that 10-pin white header? what's that for?


That's audio in for the CD Changer/iPod. That will plug into the radio.


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the clarification, it all makes sense now. So are you ready to do the exchange? i'm itching all over to get started.... can almost taste it..


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> Cool. Thanks for the clarification, it all makes sense now. So are you ready to do the exchange? i'm itching all over to get started.... can almost taste it..


Can you send me your full name and RMA number so I can look up your details?


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> You cannot use a radio interface kit if equipped with DSP.
> 
> The difference in the kits is merely installation preference, features and audio quality is exactly the same between the radio and trunk interface kits.


Tom,
Since I ordered the Prem sound in my X3 the only choice I have for a Dice interface is the Silverline trunk mounted kit with the DSP module. I am assuming that I have enough room under my center arm rest storage box for both of these modules, is that correct?

Thanks,


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

I can confirm that the iPhone (1.1.3) works great with DICE Silverline. 

costyn: are you using the DICE module in iPod Mode or Lock Mode?, I'm using it in Lock Mode.


----------



## dcchurchill (Sep 13, 2005)

Tom,
I have an original Dice purchased from you about a year ago installed with trunk kit in an '01 E39 w/DSP and Sirius. If I purchase the Silverline can I simply replace the Dice unit with the Silverline using the existing cables?


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

so far so good with the silverline. The only complaint I have so far is that When i use the iPod classic and go to a short playlist i made. It doesn't respect the order of the tracks instead it plays them on album order, this doesn't happen on the iPhone, it works correctly on it.

The iPod classic is version 1.1, I just updated to 1.1.1 right now, let's see if it makes a difference tomorrow.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

dcchurchill said:


> Tom,
> I have an original Dice purchased from you about a year ago installed with trunk kit in an '01 E39 w/DSP and Sirius. If I purchase the Silverline can I simply replace the Dice unit with the Silverline using the existing cables?


All you would need is a replacement module, your existing cables and DSP adapter can be retained:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Module Upgrade*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=1638

These are in stock, let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> so far so good with the silverline. The only complaint I have so far is that When i use the iPod classic and go to a short playlist i made. It doesn't respect the order of the tracks instead it plays them on album order, this doesn't happen on the iPhone, it works correctly on it.
> 
> The iPod classic is version 1.1, I just updated to 1.1.1 right now, let's see if it makes a difference tomorrow.


Please keep me posted on your findings.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

When will we get one that works with the e9x models??


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Boraxo said:


> When will we get one that works with the e9x models??


We already have 2 choices:

*mObridge - iPod integration kit for e90/91/92/93 3-series*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1651

*BMW - iPod Integration Kit for e90/e91/e92 3-series*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=393

e9X vehicles are very lucky on the features they get.


----------



## JTBurn (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Tom,

I'm interested in the BMW - iPod Integration Kit for e90/e91/e92 3-series for my 2008 3 series coupe. Do you have instructions that I could look at before deciding to make this purchase?

Being that it's a 2008, do you have any knowledge about whether I will need the dealer to activate it?

Thanks for your help.

Todd


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JTBurn said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I'm interested in the BMW - iPod Integration Kit for e90/e91/e92 3-series for my 2008 3 series coupe. Do you have instructions that I could look at before deciding to make this purchase?
> 
> ...


Do you have a CD changer present in the vehicle? Otherwise, you will need dealer activation.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> We already have 2 choices:
> 
> *mObridge - iPod integration kit for e90/91/92/93 3-series*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1651
> ...


Thanks, but $299 - $599 is a bit rich for my blood, at that price I'm happy to wait as my CD player works just fine (not to mention the Sirius option, which only requires a small monthly fee).

Any change we'll see a cheaper DICE Silverline model soon for the newer vehicles?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Boraxo said:


> Thanks, but $299 - $599 is a bit rich for my blood, at that price I'm happy to wait as my CD player works just fine (not to mention the Sirius option, which only requires a small monthly fee).
> 
> Any change we'll see a cheaper DICE Silverline model soon for the newer vehicles?


DICE will only be for ibus vehicles, not the e9X applications.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Please keep me posted on your findings.


same behaviour on new iPod classic firmware. It doesn't follow playlist track order. it just plays them by album from a-z.

And well as said before. The iPhone works flawlessly with this, playlist keep order from playlist instead of album order.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> same behaviour on new iPod classic firmware. It doesn't follow playlist track order. it just plays them by album from a-z.
> 
> And well as said before. The iPhone works flawlessly with this, playlist keep order from playlist instead of album order.


Just to confirm, there is a difference in operation between the operation of your iPhone and your Classic?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

carsnoceans said:


> Hi Tom, is Radio Interface installation a difficult task? Although Trunk Interface looks easier but I don't want 15ft of cable running around the car.
> 
> Can you send or explain what level of skills and tools will be required to fit the Radio Interface? If I use the Trunk interface, will I be able to navigate through the Ipod music using my nav screen or will have to use ipod itself? Thanks!


The Trunk interface version of the DICE kit allows you to make the necessary connections at the CD Changer cables in the trunk area, and allows 15 feet of cable length to allow placement of your iPod anywhere in the vehicle you like.

The Radio interface version of the DICE kit is a favorite among professional installers. This kit allows a direct connection directly at the radio, eliminating a long cable from the CD changer connectors in the trunk. This also provide a shorter cable route, reducing the possibility of engine noise. The Radio interface kit is also choice for euro models that do not have CD Changer prewiring.

The features are the same for both kits. Email me directly and I can provide install instructions for the kit.


----------



## bigbirt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Iphone use through Dice Aux input?*

Can the iphone be hooked up to the Dice Silverline Ipod kit using an optional AUX cord connected to the headphone jack on the iphone? I have heard the iphone can be heard over the car stereo using an AUX connector for phone conversations and the mic on the iphone will pick up your voice if it is in or near the cup holder on an X3. If this works, I'm hoping it could be a way to have hands free capability since my X3 does not have bluetooth.


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The Trunk interface version of the DICE kit allows you to make the necessary connections at the CD Changer cables in the trunk area, and allows 15 feet of cable length to allow placement of your iPod anywhere in the vehicle you like.
> 
> The Radio interface version of the DICE kit is a favorite among professional installers. This kit allows a direct connection directly at the radio, eliminating a long cable from the CD changer connectors in the trunk. This also provide a shorter cable route, reducing the possibility of engine noise. The Radio interface kit is also choice for euro models that do not have CD Changer prewiring.
> 
> The features are the same for both kits. Email me directly and I can provide install instructions for the kit.


 I don't have a multi-cd changer. I just have the nav system in the trunk.

Does that mean I cannot use trunk interface Dice?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bigbirt said:


> Can the iphone be hooked up to the Dice Silverline Ipod kit using an optional AUX cord connected to the headphone jack on the iphone? I have heard the iphone can be heard over the car stereo using an AUX connector for phone conversations and the mic on the iphone will pick up your voice if it is in or near the cup holder on an X3. If this works, I'm hoping it could be a way to have hands free capability since my X3 does not have bluetooth.


The DICE will interact with the iPhone using the bottom dock connector, not the headphone jack. This allows full control and text readout on your radio display.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

carsnoceans said:


> I don't have a multi-cd changer. I just have the nav system in the trunk.
> 
> Does that mean I cannot use trunk interface Dice?


We can put a DICE in your e46. Are you prewired for a cd changer even though its not present?


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> We can put a DICE in your e46. Are you prewired for a cd changer even though its not present?


I do not know. How do I check it?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

carsnoceans said:


> I do not know. How do I check it?


Here's the pieces you need for a non-prewired setup:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for X3 04-08 (Radio Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1629

*DICE Extension Cable (12 feet)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=882

This kit will be applicable to your specific setup. This will connect to the radio in the boot and allow enough cable to place the iPod anywhere you wish in the vehicle.


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> We can put a DICE in your e46. Are you prewired for a cd changer even though its not present?


Tom, I checked the car. It is prewired for CD Changer.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

carsnoceans said:


> Tom, I checked the car. It is prewired for CD Changer.


If you're prewired, here's what you need:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1621


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted by NorthStar7
> 3) It appears the manual is incorrect as it pertains to the iPod config switches. It says "It is recommended that you leave these switches in the default (OFF/ON) position." However, the default position (as my model was shipped) is OFF/OFF. If I want the Locked/DICE mode, should I leave the default OR should the switches be Off/ON? Earlier in this thread scottgbp posed the same question. Tom's response was "the manual is correct". I can't see how the manual can be correct since the unit is shipped off/off and that configuration is not mentioned as a supported configuration.
> 
> The older instructions do have an error in them, this has been corrected. The kits remain unchanged in the process.


Tom, I'm still a bit confused with your reply. Exactly what is the error? And what is the correct dip switch configuration to use in the "Locked Mode"?

Is it Scheme A or Scheme B as follows?

Scheme A
Car Config. Switches
1) off
2) off
Ipod Config. Switches
1) off
2) off

Scheme B
Car Config. Switches
1) off
2) off
Ipod Config. Switches
1) off
2) on

Thanks


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

By the way, I finally got my DICE unit to play pure music, free of any noise or clicking!!!!!! It took about 4 tries, beginning with the original DICE unit, 2 replacement DIce units, and ultimately with a Silverline unit. But I don't think it was the Silverline that fixed my noise problems. In fact I still had the clicking noises when I first installed the Silverline through the trunk interface (like all my other previous installatations.)

The real solution was when I decided to install the unit at the radio head unit, instead of the trunk interface. To do this, I had to shell out another $50 bucks on EAS's Radio Connect Harness (R17). But it was totally worth it, since all my noise issues have been solved.

For anyone else having chronic noise issues with you DICE unit (whether original or Silverline), I highly recommend trying the radio interface installation. After about a year trying to figure out why?? why?? why?? it sounded the way it did.. i finally got it to sound like I always knew it could... VERY satisfied.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> Tom, I'm still a bit confused with your reply. Exactly what is the error? And what is the correct dip switch configuration to use in the "Locked Mode"?
> 
> Is it Scheme A or Scheme B as follows?
> 
> ...


You should be using Configuration A.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

patdosa said:


> By the way, I finally got my DICE unit to play pure music, free of any noise or clicking!!!!!! It took about 4 tries, beginning with the original DICE unit, 2 replacement DIce units, and ultimately with a Silverline unit. But I don't think it was the Silverline that fixed my noise problems. In fact I still had the clicking noises when I first installed the Silverline through the trunk interface (like all my other previous installatations.)
> 
> The real solution was when I decided to install the unit at the radio head unit, instead of the trunk interface. To do this, I had to shell out another $50 bucks on EAS's Radio Connect Harness (R17). But it was totally worth it, since all my noise issues have been solved.
> 
> For anyone else having chronic noise issues with you DICE unit (whether original or Silverline), I highly recommend trying the radio interface installation. After about a year trying to figure out why?? why?? why?? it sounded the way it did.. i finally got it to sound like I always knew it could... VERY satisfied.


Some BMWs are more sensitive to engine noise than others, glad we could help.


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Tom, but it was not engine noise, as you suggest, that caused all the noise problems when using the trunk harness. The clicking noise I experienced was not affected by the engine being turned on or off , and was not affected by engine rpm (e.g. engine whine some people complain about). Rather, the noise was present at all times, whether engine was on or off, and whether the key was at turn 0, 1, or 2 on the ignition. However, the noise was more prevalent when the ignition was turned to 1 or 2 since this activated the steering wheel controls, which I believe added to the noise (explained below).

I think instead the clicking noise was due to electromagnetic interference ("cross-talk") in the bundled set of cables routed between the radio head unit and the trunk-mounted amplifier. Here are my reasons why:

First, it must be clarified that while the trunk harness is located in the trunk and connected to connectors near the trunk-mounted amplifier, the connection actually leads to the radio heat unit, and not the amplifier directly. In other words, the Silverline connection is routed from the trunk (where DICE is located), to the radio head unit (at dashboard), back to the trunk (where amplifier is located).

Secondly, for those of you who have tried doing the trunk interface installation, you have seen a bundle of cables connected to the amplifier in the trunk. This bundle includes cables connecting to the radio head unit as well as to all the speakers in your car. (NOTE: the cable bundle is routed from the trunk to the radio head unit by way of the center console where the shifter is located - I discover this when I opened up the dashboard and shifter console to do the Silverline installation via the radio head unit). 

So by installing the DICE unit using the trunk interface harness, you are adding to and becoming a part of the cable bundle. As such, I think the control signals going to the IPOD, the text signals coming from the IPOD, and the steering wheel control signals going to the amplifier, all contributed to generating cross-talk on the speaker wires connecting the amplifier to the speaker.

Long story short (too late hheheh!!), by making the Silverline installation at the radio head unit, the cross-talk is either elimitated or substantially reduced.

Hope this theory/explanation helps some of you avoid the aggravation I went through. Good luck!!


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

patdosa said:


> Tom, but it was not engine noise, as you suggest, that caused all the noise problems when using the trunk harness. The clicking noise I experienced was not affected by the engine being turned on or off , and was not affected by engine rpm (e.g. engine whine some people complain about). Rather, the noise was present at all times, whether engine was on or off, and whether the key was at turn 0, 1, or 2 on the ignition. However, the noise was more prevalent when the ignition was turned to 1 or 2 since this activated the steering wheel controls, which I believe added to the noise (explained below).
> 
> I think instead the clicking noise was due to electromagnetic interference ("cross-talk") in the bundled set of cables routed between the radio head unit and the trunk-mounted amplifier. Here are my reasons why:
> 
> ...


Good reasoning mate. How tough was it to do the radio interface installation yourself? I am interested in the cleanest-possible look but unconfindent abt my DIY skills.


----------



## patdosa (Apr 23, 2007)

carsnoceans said:


> Good reasoning mate. How tough was it to do the radio interface installation yourself? I am interested in the cleanest-possible look but unconfindent abt my DIY skills.


While the trunk-interface DIY is definitely doable, I wouldn't recommend the radio-interface as a DIY if this is your first time, because it involves removing trim pieces that can scratch easily and the center vent can be frustrating to take off. Plus there isn't much room to position the R17 radio harness behind the radio head unit given the relatively short length and large connector head size of the harness. As as result, I had to be creative about pulling out and rerouting the existing cables in the dash, in order to reach the R17 harness which I routed to some available space I found on the right side inside the dash.

If you have a friend who is good at DIY projects for cars (and who welcome the challenge) I would definitely recommend the radio interface install with the EAS product. Definitely worth it IMO. Good luck.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Tom, i found another bug with the iPod classic... I tried iPod Mode. and everytime the car turns on specially when I get back in the X3, is that the iPod shows like its on Shuffle and Repeat One, even though in the settings both appear as Off.


----------



## therock (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello, are there any places in SoCal where I can purchase DICE and/or have it installed? I went to Al and Ed's Autosound, but they only sell this adapter USA Spec PA11GM. I would really like the DICE because of the radio display and other great features, but I don't want to install it myself. Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

therock said:


> Hello, are there any places in SoCal where I can purchase DICE and/or have it installed? I went to Al and Ed's Autosound, but they only sell this adapter USA Spec PA11GM. I would really like the DICE because of the radio display and other great features, but I don't want to install it myself. Thanks.


We perform installations at our facility, feel free to contact me directly. 

DICE kits are always in stock.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> Hey Tom, i found another bug with the iPod classic... I tried iPod Mode. and everytime the car turns on specially when I get back in the X3, is that the iPod shows like its on Shuffle and Repeat One, even though in the settings both appear as Off.


We have a Z4 reporting this - he is bringing in the car this week so we can have a look at it.


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

I`ll just receive my DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 5 Series 97-03, my friend before ordering that kit choose:
Build date range: 1997-2000 year!
But what I`ll have? I RECIVE A R40 interface!!! I`ll wait this KIT for a month! And what now? What I need to do with that interface!? I need a round pin!!! R17 interface, and I tell you about that, about round pin! You says: Build date range: 1997-2000 year! But I receive R40 interface!  
WTF TOM? I`ll wait so long for that KIT, and now what?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BMWucT said:


> I`ll just receive my DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 5 Series 97-03, my friend before ordering that kit choose:
> Build date range: 1997-2000 year!
> But what I`ll have? I RECIVE A R40 interface!!! I`ll wait this KIT for a month! And what now? What I need to do with that interface!? I need a round pin!!! R17 interface, and I tell you about that, about round pin! You says: Build date range: 1997-2000 year! But I receive R40 interface!
> WTF TOM? I`ll wait so long for that KIT, and now what?


Please snap a picture of the connector on your radio and email it to me so we can find out what configuration you have. Include your full name as reference.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> We have a Z4 reporting this - he is bringing in the car this week so we can have a look at it.


alright, let me know how it turns out.. maybe is related to the car.


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

Tom I`ll send to you so many photo and question about what a KIT I need!? And now what? You need some photo again?! Are you kidding me?
Here photo of my connectors: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=132113&d=1199836046


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

Photo 1: My radioblcok
Photo 2: Connectors from your DICE KIT!!! It`s a R40! I`ll need R17!!! It`s your mistake! What I must do now Tom?!
P.S. Check your e-mail I`ll send buyer info.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BMWucT said:


> Photo 1: My radioblcok
> Photo 2: Connectors from your DICE KIT!!! It`s a R40! I`ll need R17!!! It`s your mistake! What I must do now Tom?!
> P.S. Check your e-mail I`ll send buyer info.


I do not have an email from you - can you resend? No need to cross post as I received your response on the other thread.


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

BMWucT. Dice Kit question 
You receive this e-mail, right? it`s my mail with scan. 
Order number & buyer info on that scan.
Pre-order info on that scan:
DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 5 Series/M5 97-03 (Trunk Interface)
Build Date Range: 1997-2000 i
t`s mean R17 interface!!! EAS send me R40!!! Way Tom???
What we do now Tom?! 
I`ll wait for your reply soon as possible!!!


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

BMWucT. Dice Kit question 
You receive this e-mail, right? it`s my mail with scan. 
Order number & buyer info on that scan.
Pre-order info on that scan:
DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 5 Series/M5 97-03 (Trunk Interface)
Build Date Range: 1997-2000 
it`s means R17 interface!!! EAS send me R40!!! Why Tom???
What we do now Tom?! 
I`ll wait for your reply soon as possible!!!
P.S. delete plz my previous post


----------



## robinsonda1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tom I would like to get the Silverline kit with radio interface. I have Nav so is there anything extra I would need to buy? Also I will probably have this installed if I can find a reputable shop in San Antonio to do it . Do the installers need to put the dice module somewhere that I can get to it or can it be stored somewhere behind the dash out of sight? I.E. will I need access to the module once installed? Ready to order as soon as I hear back.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

Tom what are you waiting for? Give me some advise! Or send me corect cable, R17! it is possible? Because it`s a mistake of EAS, not my, I order R17 1997-2000! And I`ll wait for a month, and what I get? Kit that***8217;s not compatible (cable, connectors) with my BMW?!?!?!
I`ll wait for your reply soon as possible!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BMWucT said:


> Tom what are you waiting for? Give me some advise! Or send me corect cable, R17! it is possible? Because it`s a mistake of EAS, not my, I order R17 1997-2000! And I`ll wait for a month, and what I get? Kit that's not compatible (cable, connectors) with my BMW?!?!?!
> I`ll wait for your reply soon as possible!


Please keep in mind there is a significant time difference between Ukraine and the US. I have your email and will be responding shortly.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

robinsonda1 said:


> Tom I would like to get the Silverline kit with radio interface. I have Nav so is there anything extra I would need to buy? Also I will probably have this installed if I can find a reputable shop in San Antonio to do it . Do the installers need to put the dice module somewhere that I can get to it or can it be stored somewhere behind the dash out of sight? I.E. will I need access to the module once installed? Ready to order as soon as I hear back.
> Thanks in advance.


In a NAV environment, you must use the trunk interface kit.

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1621

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Please keep in mind there is a significant time difference between Ukraine and the US. I have your email and will be responding shortly.


ok! I`am waiting


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

BMWucT said:


> ok! I`am waiting


You call this fast answer? I wait 24 hours or even more!
EAS made a mistake and I should wait while you there will think up something to answear? Tom I need right cable\connectors R17! 
I hope EAS will pay for shiping and cost of the connectors!
write to you my address? In Ukraine? For you to send right cable?


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> In a NAV environment, you must use the trunk interface kit.


Why then you recommended to me Kit with Radio Interface? Are you sure that this Kit will work at all in my car with NAV?


----------



## robinsonda1 (Oct 4, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> In a NAV environment, you must use the trunk interface kit.
> 
> *DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Trunk Interface)*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1621
> ...


Oops, I just ordered the radio interface and got an email saying it has been shipped. What can I do at this point?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BMWucT said:


> Why then you recommended to me Kit with Radio Interface? Are you sure that this Kit will work at all in my car with NAV?


Please do not post the same question multiple times, follow up with the email that was sent.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

robinsonda1 said:


> Oops, I just ordered the radio interface and got an email saying it has been shipped. What can I do at this point?


I'm working to see if I can get your package returned since it has already shipped, if not - you will need a different wiring harness.

I'll follow up to your email shortly.


----------



## robinsonda1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok thanks for the reply I appriciate it.


----------



## BMWucT (Dec 20, 2007)

Tom check e-mail. 
I`ll wait for your reply.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> the Shuffle and repeat come up on the ipod classic when using Dice's iPod mode. kinda annoying.


Sure - email me your request with your full name and I'll make arrangements on my end.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

Well I just got my Silverline, and am having some difficulty with the operation. 

1. When I press cd 5 the display says "select iPod". Now how do I SELECT? That's my big question, selecting an item in general.

2. Sometimes when browsing the display shows "CD Check". What is this, and is it normal?

3.Sometimes when browsing Playlists, Songs, or Artists, the display will change from the text info, to TR 01 TR 02 instead of Billy Joel Songs (for example).

4. How can I pause the audio? How to resume?

5. My display is showing "tel" on the left and "send end" on the right. Just like it would if I were using my bluetooth phone.

6. Pressing the up/down buttons on the steering wheel seems to always get a result, while a short press of the up/down buttons on the radio will often do nothing and a longer press will cause the audio to ff or rew.

I have an '07 X3 w/o premium sound or nav. I just received my Dice Silverline from EAS so I'm assuming that it's got the latest firmware etc. I have performed SEVERAL battery reset procedures. I have a 5g video iPod. 

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

x3ronnie said:


> Well I just got my Silverline, and am having some difficulty with the operation.
> 
> 1. When I press cd 5 the display says "select iPod". Now how do I SELECT? That's my big question, selecting an item in general.
> 
> ...


There are known issues with the Silverline and regular Dice units, with X3/Z4s radios. I had the same problems as you are having with items #3,5,6 above. I contacted Dice they were aware of the issues. I am in the process of receiving a new unit from Dice, as they have just found the solution within the last couple of weeks. So no, you cannot assume you have the latest software as they have just 'fixed' the problem. I will let you know the results when I get my new unit.
See this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151359&page=66
for more information, starting at post #1639.

Good luck.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

Great. I waited forever to get a DICE, and now it works so-so. Thanks Keith for the Reply. I sent an email to Tom @EAS and am awaiting a reply. I may have to contact DICE directly. Glad to see I'm not the only one, and I'm not crazy. What luck.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

x3ronnie said:


> Great. I waited forever to get a DICE, and now it works so-so. Thanks Keith for the Reply. I sent an email to Tom @EAS and am awaiting a reply. I may have to contact DICE directly. Glad to see I'm not the only one, and I'm not crazy. What luck.


You have a reply to your email.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> You have a reply to your email.


Tom,
I have not yet received a reply, Please re send.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

x3ronnie said:


> Tom,
> I have not yet received a reply, Please re send.


Ronnie,

Email resent. Please check your spam folder if not seen.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> Ronnie,
> 
> Email resent. Please check your spam folder if not seen.


Tom,
no dice. Checked my email including spam folder. I received an email from you confirming my order, so I know that I can receive email from you. Are you sure you're using the correct email addy? I'm really frustrated here. Maybe a PM would work instead.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

x3ronnie said:


> Tom,
> no dice. Checked my email including spam folder. I received an email from you confirming my order, so I know that I can receive email from you. Are you sure you're using the correct email addy? I'm really frustrated here. Maybe a PM would work instead.


I've sent 2 emails already, please send an alternate email address.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> I've sent 2 emails already, please send an alternate email address.


Tom,
Check your email. I sent you an alternate addy. 
Thanks.

Ronnie


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

x3ronnie said:


> Tom,
> Check your email. I sent you an alternate addy.
> Thanks.
> 
> Ronnie


Ronnie,

No email from you - I'm not sure what is wrong.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok Tom,
I got your reply in my mail.
I am still unclear on one issue.

6. Pressing the up/down buttons on the STEERING WHEEL seems to always get a result, while a short press of the up/down buttons on the RADIO will often do nothing and a longer press will cause the audio to ff or rew. 
The buttons on the radio are not responding as they should. Short press nothing, longer press ff or rew. 


Your reply:

6. A short press will advance to next track, while holding down will FFD. The same will be for REW options.

This does not seem right. Also how to you stop the ff/rew and return to normal play?

Here's another one for the folks at DICE:
When I turn off the radio/HU the display stays lit up after the first press of the power/vol button and returns to the off display mode after the second press.

Finally (I know I said just 1 question)


4. How can I pause the audio? How to resume

No pause!? So when my bluetooth phone rings, and I'm listening to an audiobook I have to just let it play while I answer the call. Then try to rewind to where I left off? This seems very difficult as I enjoy listening to audiobooks in the car. I suppose I could change the position of the dip switches to unlock the ipod, but does the battery have to be disconnected when doing this? The manual seems to indicate that disconnecting the vehicle harness from the module and cycling off the ignition for 50 seconds will be sufficient when changing the switches. You have indicated that disconnecting the DICE is not a good thing.
Thanks again
Ronnie Greher


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

x3ronnie said:


> Ok Tom,
> I got your reply in my mail.
> I am still unclear on one issue.
> 
> ...


Pressing the << >> momentarily will swithc tracks. Press/Hold will activate FFD/RED of that particular track.



x3ronnie said:


> Here's another one for the folks at DICE:
> When I turn off the radio/HU the display stays lit up after the first press of the power/vol button and returns to the off display mode after the second press.


I haven't heard of this issue and would have to see it in action to determine the cause.



x3ronnie said:


> Finally (I know I said just 1 question)
> 
> 4. How can I pause the audio? How to resume
> 
> ...


There is no pause feature in a CD Changer, the very device we are emulating.

The radio will mute the audio, but not pause when a call is in progress. When the phone call is complete - the audio will then resume at normal volume.


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

OK, so I got the new 'improved' Silverline unit from Dice today and hooked it up. It seems to work better and more consistently than the previous unit. Here are my remaining issues or maybe they are misunderstandings on my part:
1. I can change tracks (songs) now but after a track (song) finishes it repeats. It doesn't matter what mode (CDC1,CDC2,CDC3 or CDC4) I have it in. Is this normal or is it an operator error? How do you get the unit to proceed on it's own to the next track/song? The only way to change tracks/songs is by pressing the next/previous buttons.
2. I'm not sure if this is right either, but most of the time the display, on the radio. shows 'CDC1 TRK01 RND RND*' . If I press the R/T button on the steering wheel the display changes to 'TEL Song * Artist Send/End ' This is the only way I can get the Song, Artist, Playlist Album or whatever to display.
3. Cannot get RND*, random mode, to work. Manual says it works but nothing I try seems to work. Again I think this goes back to the fact that I have to manually switch tracks/songs by pressing the next/previous buttons.

So I'm really not sure if the new software is completely functioning like it's supposed to. I can get the unit to switch tracks/songs now without inadvertently dialing from BT, so that's a step forward. But having the change tracks/songs manually really sucks. I hope this is a user error or software issue and not the way the unit was intended to function. :bawling:
I am using an iPod Touch (ver. 1.1.4) BTW.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

keithsimp said:


> OK, so I got the new 'improved' Silverline unit from Dice today and hooked it up. It seems to work better and more consistently than the previous unit. Here are my remaining issues or maybe they are misunderstandings on my part:
> 1. I can change tracks (songs) now but after a track (song) finishes it repeats. It doesn't matter what mode (CDC1,CDC2,CDC3 or CDC4) I have it in. Is this normal or is it an operator error? How do you get the unit to proceed on it's own to the next track/song? The only way to change tracks/songs is by pressing the next/previous buttons.
> 2. I'm not sure if this is right either, but most of the time the display, on the radio. shows 'CDC1 TRK01 RND RND*' . If I press the R/T button on the steering wheel the display changes to 'TEL Song * Artist Send/End ' This is the only way I can get the Song, Artist, Playlist Album or whatever to display.
> 3. Cannot get RND*, random mode, to work. Manual says it works but nothing I try seems to work. Again I think this goes back to the fact that I have to manually switch tracks/songs by pressing the next/previous buttons.
> ...


Keith,
how did you go about getting a replacement? Did you contact Dice directly? I am becoming increasingly frustrated with my Dice as it seems to function less and less. Text scrolling seems to have stopped. Now The display simply reads 'CDC TRK01' with the 'tel send and end' rounding out the display (as you describe). I'll have to try the R/T button on the wheel trick. Keep me posted on your progress.
Thanks


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

x3ronnie,
I had to go to the Dice website and register my unit, for warranty. I then had to open a problem ticket. Then you must describe your issues and check back every once and awhile to see if you get a response. They were actually pretty good about answering and resolving the ticket, but the key is you have to register your unit. 
Dice told me that they knew of the issues I had described but at the time did not have a resolution to the problem. I then kept checking back with them. That along with monitoring another thread:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151359&page=66

This alerted me that a fix was ready. I then asked if they had a solution to which they replied, yes they did. The tech person working my ticket sent me the info for returning my unit and getting a new one.
That's where I am today.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

Keith,
thanks for the info. I'm thinking it's just too much trouble, and I may revert back to the aux input. This thing just does not function well enough for me. I've had it for 2 days and it's been nothing but problems. I've disconnected my battery umpteen times, and seem to get a wide variety of results. Sometimes the text scrolls, sometimes the display locks up. Now it just shows TRK 01 and pressing any button changes the display momentarily before resuming TRK 01. I will try one more battery disconnect tomorrow and then I will say uncle. If I had more nerve, I might consider an aftermarket radio, with iPod and sat integration. 
:roundel:


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

x3ronnie,
Well good luck with whatever you decide. I'm sure Tom and/or Dice will take care of you.


----------



## akgrown (Jun 7, 2008)

I have been searching the internet for hours and can't find what I'm looking for.

I received my DICE kit in the mail yesterday and was anxious to get it installed. I ordered the radio interface and it came with no installation instructions. I tried to wing it and, well, nothing is working.

Does anyone have a copy of the instructions for installation/set up? I have checked Dice's website as well as EAS's (where I ordered from) and haven't been successful in finding ANYTHING relating to installation of the radio interface. 

At this point I'm extremely frustrated as I would expect some kind of tech support to be available, especially when installation instructions aren't included.

I'm confident I have it installed correctly, however, I'm not sure I did it in the right order and had the appropraite things disconnected etc. What I'm experiencing is when I plug the ipod in, it shows that it's charging, but all it says on the ipod screen is "okay to disconnect" and won't play music at all. I'm assuming this is because it's locked by the DICE as it's in DICE mode, however, I don't know if I have the switches in the right position, etc. Also, I don't have nav, so when I choose Disc 6 Track 1 to set up text output, it shows lettering, but only one letter as a time. If that makes sense. But there's no music playing through the speakers and no controls on the radio itself to control.

Anyway, I realize I should start from square one, but some kind of guide would help me tremendously as I'm about to throw this thing in the Pacific. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## Screamin (Jun 2, 2007)

Screamin said:


> All the dip switches are the same as when the unit was shipped. They are all in the off/up position.


I'm sure it's just my imagination or I'm being impatient or unduly demanding or something but I'm a little annoyed that I haven't gotten a response yet - for my questions in this thread OR my email to EAS.

I'm about ready to take the advice of the guy that said to unplug the unit and throw it out the F*****G window. :thumbdwn:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a 2008 x3 w/ rear seat heating, HD radio, and no sirius. Not sure if any of that is relevant, but...

I've found a few different installation manuals/videos on the net, but none of them depict an vehicle w/ the configuraiotn i have. I don't have an ashtry that in the back of the console that i can pop out so that I can unscrew the bolts that hold the console in, and I can't seem to find the CD changer cable by looking/fishing around underneat the stamped metal piece in the center console (after I pop out the plastic tub of course). Can Tom or anyone else help? Pics would be great (but only if it's an 08 I think...i seem to have way more cables in there than any other pics I've seen).


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

Try this thread. I was able to download the manual.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228113&highlight=ultimate+dice+installation+manual


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

akgrown said:


> I have been searching the internet for hours and can't find what I'm looking for.
> 
> I received my DICE kit in the mail yesterday and was anxious to get it installed. I ordered the radio interface and it came with no installation instructions. I tried to wing it and, well, nothing is working.
> 
> ...


Sounds like 2 things happened:

1. The battery cables were not disconnected when installation was being performed. 
2. The 10-pin connector behind the radio is upside-down. It needs to be with the green dot facing upward.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Screamin said:


> I'm sure it's just my imagination or I'm being impatient or unduly demanding or something but I'm a little annoyed that I haven't gotten a response yet - for my questions in this thread OR my email to EAS.
> 
> I'm about ready to take the advice of the guy that said to unplug the unit and throw it out the F*****G window. :thumbdwn:


There's no reason for that. if you feel there is a problem with your module, email me with your full name and I'll make arrangements to have your module tested for you.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

Tom,
I have been struggling with this thing and am not getting satisfactory results. I previously emailed some issues I was experiencing. Currently I am unable to resolve the following;

My display is showing "tel" on the left and "send end" on the right. Just like it would if I were using my bluetooth phone.
I know that you said DICE is aware of this, but thought I would mention it again. 

Pressing the up/down buttons on the steering wheel seems to always get a result, while a short press of the up/down buttons on the radio will often do nothing and a longer press will cause the audio to ff or rew. 
So you seem to have misunderstood me. The steering wheel buttons function correctly, while the buttons on the radio do not. Radio buttons, short press nothing, longer press ff/rew.

When I power off the radio, the display stays the same (song info, etc.) Pressing another button, like mode will return the radio display to a normal powered off state.

Once the display became stuck, and no button press could get it going. I pressed CD6 and then the display kept scrolling between the different firmware versions for the car, ipod, etc. I had to turn off the radio, disconnect the ipod, reboot the iPod, and then I got the display back. 

While listening to an audiobook, the place where I left off is not remembered. Example: I am listening to a book, and switch to another music selection or power the radio off. When I return to the book, it starts where it did the previous time, and not where it stopped as expected. Now I have to search for the part where I left off. To make matters worse, even the iPod does not 'remember' where the book left off.

When the ignition is turned off, the scrolling stops. I have performed a battery reset several times, but the scrolling text seems to quit after turning the car off. This is unacceptable! I can try to work with these other issues, but without scrolling, I can simply use the aux input that came pre installed in the car.

I do not want to have to constantly disconnect the battery and see how long it will function for. I am willing to give this thing one more shot, and then I officially give up.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

x3ronnie said:


> Tom,
> I have been struggling with this thing and am not getting satisfactory results. I previously emailed some issues I was experiencing. Currently I am unable to resolve the following;
> 
> My display is showing "tel" on the left and "send end" on the right. Just like it would if I were using my bluetooth phone.
> ...


The DICE kit was engineered more for the music side - it will not remember places in audiobooks.

Can you read me the numbers from the bottom of your module?


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

tom @ eas said:


> The DICE kit was engineered more for the music side - it will not remember places in audiobooks.
> 
> Can you read me the numbers from the bottom of your module?


A00081-0606 under the barcode. DL0308 top right (the box it was shipped in says DL0108). I opened a trouble ticket with DICE earlier today, and am awaiting a response from them.


----------



## noricssunny (Jun 11, 2008)

*Dice*

Hi All,

I searched everywhere to find an answer to the issue that came up with my DICE/iPod in my BMW 3 series,. 
Any advice would be appreciated, because it's really getting old listening to the radio...

The problem is: my iPod usually starts to initialize after I connect it but a few days ago it stopped doing that, and I just get a "No CD" message when I press the CD button, which used to start the pod... 
I am thinking it could be a fuse, not the whole DICE box, cause a few hours after I had first noticed this problem the radio, the dashboard lights and alarm were gone too and I had a - DISABLED - message on the radio display - (since then fixed, but not the iPod part)

I am wondering if anyone could give me some advice where to take it and if anyone seen anything like this.

Thank you,

N.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

x3ronnie said:


> A00081-0606 under the barcode. DL0308 top right (the box it was shipped in says DL0108). I opened a trouble ticket with DICE earlier today, and am awaiting a response from them.


Tom,
I got a response from DICE on my trouble ticket.

_Manuel- Hello, if you can give me call, at 888-DICE-999 Ext.126, while at the vehicel, mabey we can go through some trouble shooting together. You will need access to the module. Thank you and have a nice day._

Unfortunately I don't have my car until this evening. Any thoughts from you?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

x3ronnie said:


> Tom,
> I got a response from DICE on my trouble ticket.
> 
> _Manuel- Hello, if you can give me call, at 888-DICE-999 Ext.126, while at the vehicel, mabey we can go through some trouble shooting together. You will need access to the module. Thank you and have a nice day._
> ...


Without being at the vehicle in real-time, no.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

x3ronnie said:


> Tom,
> I got a response from DICE on my trouble ticket.
> 
> _Manuel- Hello, if you can give me call, at 888-DICE-999 Ext.126, while at the vehicel, mabey we can go through some trouble shooting together. You will need access to the module. Thank you and have a nice day._
> ...


Well I spoke to a tech at DICE and after much troubleshooting on the phone, they have decided to swap out my module. I can only hope that this will minimize the problems I'm having. The scrolling was working well, key cycle after key cycle for a while. Then it just stopped AGAIN. So now wait for email instructions to exchange the module. Sigh...


----------



## jcosmide (May 28, 2008)

I'm a bit confused about the different modes of the DICE kit ie. control on the iPod versus control through the radio interface.

I want to be able to control the iPod on the iPod itself. Would I still be able to use my steering wheel controls for next and previous track?

Direction to any more info about the radio interface versus ipod interface would be great, I d/led the manual from DICE and this wasn't really mentioned.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jcosmide said:


> I'm a bit confused about the different modes of the DICE kit ie. control on the iPod versus control through the radio interface.
> 
> I want to be able to control the iPod on the iPod itself. Would I still be able to use my steering wheel controls for next and previous track?
> 
> Direction to any more info about the radio interface versus ipod interface would be great, I d/led the manual from DICE and this wasn't really mentioned.


You would need to choose Simple iPod mode. This disabled all text display but allows the iPod to remain unlocked for browsing via the clickwheel.


----------



## jcosmide (May 28, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> You would need to choose Simple iPod mode. This disabled all text display but allows the iPod to remain unlocked for browsing via the clickwheel.


Would I still be able to use the steering wheel controls in Simple iPod mode?

The way I understand, it's either unlocked ipod and no text or text and locked ipod. Correct?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jcosmide said:


> Would I still be able to use the steering wheel controls in Simple iPod mode?
> 
> The way I understand, it's either unlocked ipod and no text or text and locked ipod. Correct?
> 
> Thanks.


Correct on both counts.


----------



## jcosmide (May 28, 2008)

For those of you who are controlling the iPod through the radio controls, would you say that this is an accurate representation of the responsiveness of the interface?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=88_Nl6412bE


----------



## jcosmide (May 28, 2008)

*MID control not working*

I just installed my silverline and can't get my 5th Gen 30gb iPod (up-to-date firmware 1.3) to be controlled through the radio interface.

Everything works fine with an up-to-date iPod nano, I was able to control the nano through the radio and display text fine.

I can get the 30gb iPod to play music and be controlled only via simple iPod mode, with both dip switches turned off.

I want the unit to function properly through the MID.

I already restored the iPod. How can I get it to work?

Thanks.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

I got my replacement module from DICE and no changes. Scrolling stops after ignition is turned off and car is restarted. See my previous posts for other problems.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254235&page=10

I can tolerate the other issues, but this business of the scrolling stopping is too much. The battery reset procedure has been performed over and over again. All I get from that is: a blank clock, a reset trip odometer, the need to reinitialize my windows so the 1 touch up and down works again. Disconnecting the DICE gets the scrolling going for one key cycle. I updating my trouble ticket at DICE, but am really frustrated here.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jcosmide said:


> I just installed my silverline and can't get my 5th Gen 30gb iPod (up-to-date firmware 1.3) to be controlled through the radio interface.
> 
> Everything works fine with an up-to-date iPod nano, I was able to control the nano through the radio and display text fine.
> 
> ...


Can you confirm the position of the DIP switches on the DICE module for me?


----------



## jcosmide (May 28, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Can you confirm the position of the DIP switches on the DICE module for me?


All four are in the up position as they were when I received the unit.

Further testing shows that another 5th gen iPod with the same firmware as mine (1.3) works properly.


----------



## Beemer21 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey quick question sorry if its already been answered. When i have the volume decently loud i can hear high pitched crackling in the background. I installed it myself so that may not help, my module is in the panel to the right of the pedals along with the extra cord... Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jcosmide said:


> All four are in the up position as they were when I received the unit.
> 
> Further testing shows that another 5th gen iPod with the same firmware as mine (1.3) works properly.


It may be a corrupted firmware on your iPod. Make sure you have a backup of your music and perform a restore.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Beemer21 said:


> Hey quick question sorry if its already been answered. When i have the volume decently loud i can hear high pitched crackling in the background. I installed it myself so that may not help, my module is in the panel to the right of the pedals along with the extra cord... Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


Can you describe the wire routing path from the trunk to the front of the vehicle?


----------



## fearless880 (Jul 26, 2007)

cool


----------



## bshirl (Jul 16, 2008)

*No Audio*

I've just installed new Dice Silverline Ipod kit in my 2001 X5, business CD, no Nav, with DSP. I've also plugged in the output from my portable Sirius radio into the aux input. Text works and I can scroll through playlists, albums, and so on -- I can choose Ipod or Aux; however, no matter what I do -- I only get pure silence from the speakers.

I've rechecked all connections, I've re-set my 5th gen Ipod with current 1.3 software. I've re-set the Dice module (unplugged for an hour) I've done the 3-pin disconnect in back multiple times. Any ideas on what I should try next ?? I've browsed this thread for a quite some time, please forgive me if I've overlooked something obvious.

Thanks for your help,
Brent


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bshirl said:


> I've just installed new Dice Silverline Ipod kit in my 2001 X5, business CD, no Nav, with DSP. I've also plugged in the output from my portable Sirius radio into the aux input. Text works and I can scroll through playlists, albums, and so on -- I can choose Ipod or Aux; however, no matter what I do -- I only get pure silence from the speakers.
> 
> I've rechecked all connections, I've re-set my 5th gen Ipod with current 1.3 software. I've re-set the Dice module (unplugged for an hour) I've done the 3-pin disconnect in back multiple times. Any ideas on what I should try next ?? I've browsed this thread for a quite some time, please forgive me if I've overlooked something obvious.
> 
> ...


Brent,

Did you get a DSP-specific kit when ordering?


----------



## bshirl (Jul 16, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Brent,
> 
> Did you get a DSP-specific kit when ordering?


Yes I did, I hooked up the DSP module per the directions. I first suspected I had somehow forgotten to plug in that tiny little coax or some other bonehead move - alas, that was not my problem.

Thanks again for any suggestions,
brent


----------



## bshirl (Jul 16, 2008)

bshirl said:


> Yes I did, I hooked up the DSP module per the directions. I first suspected I had somehow forgotten to plug in that tiny little coax or some other bonehead move - alas, that was not my problem.
> 
> Thanks again for any suggestions,
> brent


I just pulled off one of the rca type connectors that feeds into the the little DLP module just to verify that there is audio signal there and sure enough -- I can hear everything there -- Are these little DLP units prone to failure -- is there something else that could be the issue?

Once again -- thanks for your input,
Brent


----------



## b027 (Jul 8, 2007)

I read this entire thread but am confused:

Can the ipod and radio controls be used simultaneously without changing modes? If so, is this possible with text display on the radio?

the RevB01 Dice users manuals says on page 5, "Both the iPod and radio's controls are always active in both DICE and simple iPod mode and do not require you to select different modes".

However, I am pretty sure I read conflicting info posted by Tom in this thread, indicating that in DICE mode, the iPod UI was "locked".

???


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bshirl said:


> I just pulled off one of the rca type connectors that feeds into the the little DLP module just to verify that there is audio signal there and sure enough -- I can hear everything there -- Are these little DLP units prone to failure -- is there something else that could be the issue?
> 
> Once again -- thanks for your input,
> Brent


No - I have never seen one fail yet. How are you "hearing" everything there, can you explain in detail?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

b027 said:


> I read this entire thread but am confused:
> 
> Can the ipod and radio controls be used simultaneously without changing modes? If so, is this possible with text display on the radio?
> 
> ...


Simple iPod mode is selected using the DIP switched on the module - it's not something that can be switched on the fly. You will choose one or the other.


----------



## b027 (Jul 8, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Simple iPod mode is selected using the DIP switched on the module - it's not something that can be switched on the fly. You will choose one or the other.


Thanks for the fast response Tom!

It sounds like this capability was dropped from the Silverline? Since it was previously available in the original Dice product?

Can I still get the older model with this ability? I would really like to have simultaneous access to both the ipod interface (i.e. to rate songs) and the steering/radio interface.

thanks!


----------



## bshirl (Jul 16, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> No - I have never seen one fail yet. How are you "hearing" everything there, can you explain in detail?


I pulled off just one of the rca male connectors that goes to the dsp module -- using an adapter, I plugged this input into the mic input of a cheap microcassette recorder --- and lo and behold, I can now hear the audio playing through the microcassette player. Song matches what's showing on my dash display, I choose aux (where I've plugged in my portable sirius radio) & sure enough - I hear Howard

Brent


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

bshirl said:


> I pulled off just one of the rca male connectors that goes to the dsp module -- using an adapter, I plugged this input into the mic input of a cheap microcassette recorder --- and lo and behold, I can now hear the audio playing through the microcassette player. Song matches what's showing on my dash display, I choose aux (where I've plugged in my portable sirius radio) & sure enough - I hear Howard
> 
> Brent


Sounds like we may have a bad audio cable. Please contact me by email with your full name so we can get this cleared up immediately.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

b027 said:


> Thanks for the fast response Tom!
> 
> It sounds like this capability was dropped from the Silverline? Since it was previously available in the original Dice product?
> 
> ...


It depends - what generation iPod are you using? If it is one of the current models - it will lock into UART mode when connected to the DICE.

Only previous iPods using a previous generation DICE module can retain clickwheel operation.


----------



## b027 (Jul 8, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> It depends - what generation iPod are you using? If it is one of the current models - it will lock into UART mode when connected to the DICE.
> 
> Only previous iPods using a previous generation DICE module can retain clickwheel operation.


I have an older 4G (40GB, monochrome display) so an older device would seem to be an option for me. Can you indicate which one? Do you still sell these?

Also, having read the silverline sales literature recently, I'm trying to determine what other features an older Dice would not have?

thanks for the advice!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

b027 said:


> I have an older 4G (40GB, monochrome display) so an older device would seem to be an option for me. Can you indicate which one? Do you still sell these?
> 
> Also, having read the silverline sales literature recently, I'm trying to determine what other features an older Dice would not have?
> 
> thanks for the advice!


The interfaces are similiar, however the SILVELRINE has directory browsing and browse by artist also. In order to utilize these features, the clickwheel needs to be locked down on the SILVERLINE kits.

I have a couple left, once they are gone - they are gone for good.


----------



## b027 (Jul 8, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The interfaces are similiar, however the SILVELRINE has directory browsing and browse by artist also. In order to utilize these features, the clickwheel needs to be locked down on the SILVERLINE kits.
> 
> I have a couple left, once they are gone - they are gone for good.


Ok, thanks. Could you explain what is meant by "directory browsing"?

And what is the price?


----------



## b027 (Jul 8, 2007)

jcosmide said:


> For those of you who are controlling the iPod through the radio controls, would you say that this is an accurate representation of the responsiveness of the interface?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=88_Nl6412bE


I don't have a Dice (yet), but this video concerns me as the interface looks to be very slow when browsing...? Maybe I am missing something?

I'm very interested in other opinions on the responsiveness/usability of the interface! Particularly with large music collections (>500 artists/CDs).

thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

b027 said:


> Ok, thanks. Could you explain what is meant by "directory browsing"?
> 
> And what is the price?


With the SILVERLINE, a 1-line display will be avaialble when pressing the Artist/Playlist/Album modes, allowing you make your choice visually also.

Upgrades for those with previous DICE kits can be found here:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Module Upgrade*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1638



b027 said:


> I don't have a Dice (yet), but this video concerns me as the interface looks to be very slow when browsing...? Maybe I am missing something?
> 
> I'm very interested in other opinions on the responsiveness/usability of the interface! Particularly with large music collections (>500 artists/CDs).
> 
> thanks!


For those with very large music collections - you are as efficient as well as your iPod is set up, like packing for a trip. The use of Playlists will make things much easier.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gixxer said:


> Hmm, that statement alone is worth waiting for the next DICE.
> 
> Tom, just curious, so this new feature is ONLY going into HD DICE and cannot be added as firmware upgrade, to the DICE Silverline? Is that mainly due to the architectural advantage of HD DICE over regular DICE ?
> 
> Thanks much!


HD DICE is going through hardware changes also - it's is much more than a firmware upgrade.


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> HD DICE is going through hardware changes also - it's is much more than a firmware upgrade.


Tom, this question maybe too early for the HD DICE's currently undergoing hardware and firmware changes, but wanted to ask anyway.

Will the upcoming HD DICE be able to use the area that i've highlighted in the picture below in its output to the NAV screen, to display more information from the iPod?










Or, the output from the upcoming HD DICE will *still* be about the same manner as the current DICE Silverline?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gixxer said:


> Tom, this question maybe too early for the HD DICE's currently undergoing hardware and firmware changes, but wanted to ask anyway.
> 
> Will the upcoming HD DICE be able to use the area that i've highlighted in the picture below in its output to the NAV screen, to display more information from the iPod?
> 
> ...


Same matter as the current SILVERLINE, but with HD capabilities. We're interested in keeping the kit as simple as possible.


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Same matter as the current SILVERLINE, but with HD capabilities. We're interested in keeping the kit as simple as possible.


Thanks Tom, great support as always! :thumbup:


----------



## Minifutzi (Aug 13, 2008)

May somebdy post the pin assignment of the cable which connects the silverline and the cd-changer cable?
I'm planing to rip this cable an isolate each lead to reduce the distracting noise.


----------



## burninlondon (Apr 17, 2008)

*Proper DIP switch settings*

does anyone know the PROPER DIP switch settings for a
97 528
NON DSP
with 4:3 NAV Screen

any help is appreciated,
thanks!


----------



## SilverE39 (May 13, 2003)

I just tried to install Dice Silverline in the E39. I assume I connect everything correctly (disconnect battery, disconnect Business CD harness and connect into Dice harness, from DICE harness end, plug into Business CD, attached smaller plug into Dice and then the iPod interface into Dice). No sound, iPod display doesn't show Dice icon, my 6 cd changer is still reading, and Business CD shows No Disc. 

The car has the OEM 6 cd changer in trunk along with a Soundgate Adapter installed 3 years ago. I unplugged cd changer and still nothing. Could there be a conflict with Soundgate Adapter? All dip switches are up. Thanks for any help and info. I've already emailed Tom.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

What was the Soundgate Adapter for if you had an OEM CD Changer? From your Sig it was an iPod interface, in which case you will have to remove it.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

burninlondon said:


> does anyone know the PROPER DIP switch settings for a
> 97 528
> NON DSP
> with 4:3 NAV Screen
> ...


All DIP switches should be in the UP position.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SilverE39 said:


> I just tried to install Dice Silverline in the E39. I assume I connect everything correctly (disconnect battery, disconnect Business CD harness and connect into Dice harness, from DICE harness end, plug into Business CD, attached smaller plug into Dice and then the iPod interface into Dice). No sound, iPod display doesn't show Dice icon, my 6 cd changer is still reading, and Business CD shows No Disc.
> 
> The car has the OEM 6 cd changer in trunk along with a Soundgate Adapter installed 3 years ago. I unplugged cd changer and still nothing. Could there be a conflict with Soundgate Adapter? All dip switches are up. Thanks for any help and info. I've already emailed Tom.


I'm assuming you have the Alpine SG adapter - this needs to be removed in order for the DICE to do its job.


----------



## SilverE39 (May 13, 2003)

Ok, I've unplugged the SoundGate Adapter and you would think it should work........nothing. Any other suggestions? I'm gonna take it back to the shop next week if all fails......


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

SilverE39 said:


> Ok, I've unplugged the SoundGate Adapter and you would think it should work........nothing. Any other suggestions? I'm gonna take it back to the shop next week if all fails......


Handled via phone - you cannot have a CD Changer and DICE running in the same environment - the changer must be removed.


----------



## SilverE39 (May 13, 2003)

Thank you, Tom for your support and advice. DICE is working fine now after removal of Soundgate adapter and CD changer. :thumbup:


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

I sent an email to DICE about the cable that's coming to charge the iPhone 3G, they didn't answer, so anyone here by any chance knows anything?? Thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zerock said:


> I sent an email to DICE about the cable that's coming to charge the iPhone 3G, they didn't answer, so anyone here by any chance knows anything?? Thanks


Cable is in production and arriving in late Nov. We'll update this thread as soon as they arrive.


----------



## docsteve79 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 2001 E39 with a Business Cassettehead unit and 6-CD changer. 

I have installed the Silverline kit exactly as per the instructions but I cannot get it to work. I have tried changing the DIP switch to the older model setting but still no joy. 

Have tried resetting both the ipod and the unit, unplugging the three pin connector as suggested. My ipod firmware (Nano) us up to date. 

What happens is it displays on my Ipod that DICE is connected and locks out the ipod, but when I go through the procedure to get text, I just get the normal CD-01 etc etc. Sometimes music will play from the ipod through the system randomly but it cannot be altered by the head unit and no text displays. 

Help!!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

docsteve79 said:


> I have a 2001 E39 with a Business Cassettehead unit and 6-CD changer.
> 
> I have installed the Silverline kit exactly as per the instructions but I cannot get it to work. I have tried changing the DIP switch to the older model setting but still no joy.
> 
> ...


You should be using the CD6/TRACK4 command for text, then return to CD1 to exit text mode.


----------



## docsteve79 (Oct 1, 2008)

CD6/track 4 just appears as that and doesn't come up with any text


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

docsteve79 said:


> CD6/track 4 just appears as that and doesn't come up with any text


Can I see a picture of your radio? There is one specific euro model of e39 radio that does not support text.


----------



## docsteve79 (Oct 1, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Can I see a picture of your radio? There is one specific euro model of e39 radio that does not support text.


Thanks Tom,

Here it is:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

MOBiker said:


> Tom,
> 
> How ironic...I went to perform a battery disconnect yesterday, but couldn't move the car due to a dead battery.
> 
> ...


Yes - change these to the UP UP UP UP positions and perform another battery reset.


----------



## MOBiker (Nov 10, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Yes - change these to the UP UP UP UP positions and perform another battery reset.


Tom,

I followed your instructions --DIPS up, Battery reset, Re-boot iPOD -- but am still having the problem of no scroll on the MID.

Interestingly, it worked on the 1st try after the reset, but not on subsequent trips. FWIW, a few days ago, after the battery was replaced, the mechanic said that it worked on his 1st try, also. This may be lucky timing, as it seems to work randomly, once in every 5-10 trips.

Any ideas?

As a reminder, I have a 2000 540i with DSP and an iPOD classic, 120GB.

Thanks, very much, for your help with my problem and your service to the community.

David


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

MOBiker said:


> Tom,
> 
> I followed your instructions --DIPS up, Battery reset, Re-boot iPOD -- but am still having the problem of no scroll on the MID.
> 
> ...


Was the iPod still connected when the battery cables were removed? If so, this keeps the DICE module powered up.


----------



## MOBiker (Nov 10, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Was the iPod still connected when the battery cables were removed? If so, this keeps the DICE module powered up.


No, I removed the iPod before the battery cables.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

MOBiker said:


> No, I removed the iPod before the battery cables.


Try toggling off/on the text display:

1. Press CD6
2. With the << arrow on the radio, move to TRACK99
3. Press CD1
4. Press CD6 again and move to TRACK4
5. Press CD1 to exit.

Hopefully, this corrects the issue.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jun said:


> I have an 03 540 with no DSP, no navi. I also have an older Dice model, probably got it 3 or 4 years ago. What is the difference between the Silverline model and the old model Dice?


The main enhanced features would be the following:

Browse by Artist with full Artist Directory listings
Browse by Album with full Album Directory listings
Browse by Playlist with full Playlist Directory listings
ID3 text display, showing Artist, Song title and Album while the song is in play

And of course, USB-compliant charging for the new iPod/iPhone lineup.



MartinV said:


> Hi tom,
> 
> I bought mine a while back and I have the problem that the volume is extremely low, the volume is seems to be at max in the ipod and in the car yeah i can bearly hear it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


iPod volume does not matter since the signal being used is line out from the dock connector. Do you have another iPod to test with to see if the same results are experienced?


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by jun 
I have an 03 540 with no DSP, no navi. I also have an older Dice model, probably got it 3 or 4 years ago. What is the difference between the Silverline model and the old model Dice? 

The main enhanced features would be the following:

Browse by Artist with full Artist Directory listings
Browse by Album with full Album Directory listings
Browse by Playlist with full Playlist Directory listings
ID3 text display, showing Artist, Song title and Album while the song is in play

And of course, USB-compliant charging for the new iPod/iPhone lineup.

Can I just upgrade my older Dice unit to the new Silverline model? Or do I have to get the new Silverline model as a whole new unit?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jun said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jun
> I have an 03 540 with no DSP, no navi. I also have an older Dice model, probably got it 3 or 4 years ago. What is the difference between the Silverline model and the old model Dice?
> 
> ...


The SILVERLINE added the features listed above. In your case it would be best to order a new kit in order ot take advantage of the new features and USB charging.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*With good instructions, installing the latest DICE Silverline radio mount is easy*



tom @ eas said:


> best to order a new kit in order to take advantage of the new features and USB charging.


I generally don't have much confidence to tackle unknown jobs but just knowing Tom was around to help and advise inspired my confidence enough to take him up on the offer to replace the older kit with the new DICE Silverline kit which handles the iPods released in September.

Yesterday's E39 DICE Silverline radio-mount installation only required two allen wrenches and a box wrench!

It should take you about an hour (it took me longer, but, I'm more afraid of taking things apart than all of you guys seem to be).

To give back to the community, I documented my radio-mount steps here.


----------



## MOBiker (Nov 10, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Try toggling off/on the text display:
> 
> 1. Press CD6
> 2. With the << arrow on the radio, move to TRACK99
> ...


Tom,

Unfortunately, this didn't change anything. What next?

Regards,

David


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

MOBiker said:


> Tom,
> 
> Unfortunately, this didn't change anything. What next?
> 
> ...


David,

Please give me a call from your BMW so we can troubleshoot in real time.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

*DICE and E46*

Tom,
Yesterday I order a DICE Silverline radio mount unit from eas. While waiting for it to arrive, I am trying to prepare myself for the installation. I hope you or someone in this forum can give me some tips or pointers. My 1999 328i has a BMW Business unit (tapedeck) and BMW dealer installed 6-disc CD changer in the truck. I have an older Ipod (10 GB). I understand that there are some options depending on what the features I want to have. I like all the new features of the DICE Silverline, but I am concern it may drain the battery of my BMW if I don't disconnect it after I turn my car off. Please give me DIY instruction (with pictures) for E46 (Business unit with tapedeck, and CD changer). Thanks, Kim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kimluk said:


> Tom,
> Yesterday I order a DICE Silverline radio mount unit from eas. While waiting for it to arrive, I am trying to prepare myself for the installation. I hope you or someone in this forum can give me some tips or pointers. My 1999 328i has a BMW Business unit (tapedeck) and BMW dealer installed 6-disc CD changer in the truck. I have an older Ipod (10 GB). I understand that there are some options depending on what the features I want to have. I like all the new features of the DICE Silverline, but I am concern it may drain the battery of my BMW if I don't disconnect it after I turn my car off. Please give me DIY instruction (with pictures) for E46 (Business unit with tapedeck, and CD changer). Thanks, Kim


The DICE goes into a sleep mode and stop charging the iPod to prevent any chance of battery drainage when the vehicle is shut down.

Feel free to email me directly and I would be happy to provide instructions in advance.


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

just pre-ordered the *Green* DICE iPod Dock Connector Cable w/ USB Charging from EAS . Hopefully it gets released next week.


----------



## gavin_clafton (Dec 24, 2008)

*Text Scrolling Only Working After 1st Key Cycle*



tom @ eas said:


> David,
> 
> Please give me a call from your BMW so we can troubleshoot in real time.


Hi Tom

I've seen several posts in this thread about the text scrolling only working for the first key cycle - after that the text doesnt scroll although everything else seems to work fine.

Is there a definitive answer for this because it seems lots of us have exactly the same issue?

(I have 2005 320d ES with business CD)

Happy Xmas Everyone!

Gavin


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gavin_clafton said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I've seen several posts in this thread about the text scrolling only working for the first key cycle - after that the text doesnt scroll although everything else seems to work fine.
> 
> ...


Usually this type of behavior happens when the battery is not disconnected during installation, one of the first steps in the instructions.


----------



## daviddrennan (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Tom,

I received the DICE Silverline iPod integration kit for Christmas and have set about installing it today. I found the on-line installation guides very useful and feel confident I correctly installed the equipment. However, when I turn on the ignition and connect my iPhone 3G a number of faults occur which I would appreciate your help in resolving:

- When connected my iPhone 3G says the 'accessory' is not recognised and it offers to go into airplane mode to improve audio quality. Should I say yes or no?
- The iPhone 3G does not show a power source connected which is what I would expect to happen. No charge is being taken. I believe I have the newest version of the Silverline (only bought 2 weeks ago apparently!) so it should provide USB charging?
- I can now only cycle through 'Radio' and 'Tape' with the mode selector switch on my Business Head Unit whereas I had the option of CD before this installation. The 'troubleshooting' section in the included instructions says this could be incorrect dip switch settings - Which do I need?

My 2000 328ci has a BMW Business head unit (tapedeck) and BMW dealer installed Sony 6-disc CD changer in the trunk. Obviously this has been disconnected to get the appropriate wire harnesses for the DICE Silverline. I have a separate Bluetooth hands-free set-up which works over the car's speaker system and this seems to be unaffected by the introduction of the DICE Silverline. All I am looking for as a minimum is CD-Quality sound from my iPhone 3G over the car's stereo but would obviously like the text-facility supposedly offered by this equipment if possible. I don't want to 'lock-out' my iPhone 3G from being able to make calls over my Bluetooth hands-free set-up either.

Any advice?

I look forward to your reply.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

daviddrennan said:


> - When connected my iPhone 3G says the 'accessory' is not recognised and it offers to go into airplane mode to improve audio quality. Should I say yes or no?


Either select "no" or ignore it - the message will go away on its own after 7 seconds.



daviddrennan said:


> - The iPhone 3G does not show a power source connected which is what I would expect to happen. No charge is being taken. I believe I have the newest version of the Silverline (only bought 2 weeks ago apparently!) so it should provide USB charging?


PM me with your full name and I can look up your details. We started shipping USB-compliant kits approximately the 1st week of Dec.



daviddrennan said:


> - I can now only cycle through 'Radio' and 'Tape' with the mode selector switch on my Business Head Unit whereas I had the option of CD before this installation. The 'troubleshooting' section in the included instructions says this could be incorrect dip switch settings - Which do I need?


Check the DIP switches - these should be in the DOWN UP UP UP positions.



daviddrennan said:


> My 2000 328ci has a BMW Business head unit (tapedeck) and BMW dealer installed Sony 6-disc CD changer in the trunk. Obviously this has been disconnected to get the appropriate wire harnesses for the DICE Silverline. I have a separate Bluetooth hands-free set-up which works over the car's speaker system and this seems to be unaffected by the introduction of the DICE Silverline. All I am looking for as a minimum is CD-Quality sound from my iPhone 3G over the car's stereo but would obviously like the text-facility supposedly offered by this equipment if possible. I don't want to 'lock-out' my iPhone 3G from being able to make calls over my Bluetooth hands-free set-up either.
> 
> Any advice?


Is the Bluetooth kit OEM BMW or aftermarket?


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

*Dice installation instruction*



tom @ eas said:


> The DICE goes into a sleep mode and stop charging the iPod to prevent any chance of battery drainage when the vehicle is shut down.
> 
> Feel free to email me directly and I would be happy to provide instructions in advance.


Tom,

I received the DICE Silverline with Radio interface, but the package doesn't have the installation for the radio interface. Please email me the installation instruction. I have emailed you last week and I will email you my email address again today.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kimluk said:


> Tom,
> 
> I received the DICE Silverline with Radio interface, but the package doesn't have the installation for the radio interface. Please email me the installation instruction. I have emailed you last week and I will email you my email address again today.
> 
> ...


You already have a reply with instructions in your email.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> You already have a reply with instructions in your email.


Tom,

Somehow I didn't receive your email with the instruction. Can you re-send it to me?

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kimluk said:


> Tom,
> 
> Somehow I didn't receive your email with the instruction. Can you re-send it to me?
> 
> ...


Resent - please check your spam filter to make sure it wasn't caught.


----------



## skinlab (Jan 1, 2009)

*Browsing Albums within an Aritist?*

Hello,

Hopefully this is an easy question to answer. When browsing via the Artist view on the radio, is it then possible to cycle through the albums within that artist?

Say for example I scroll down to Nirvana....is there an easy way to then browse through all the albums I have under Nirvana, or do I have to literally skip through every individual song across all albums? Thanks in advance


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

skinlab said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hopefully this is an easy question to answer. When browsing via the Artist view on the radio, is it then possible to cycle through the albums within that artist?
> 
> Say for example I scroll down to Nirvana....is there an easy way to then browse through all the albums I have under Nirvana, or do I have to literally skip through every individual song across all albums? Thanks in advance


It would either be browse by artist or browse by album - there is no filtering ability.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I was told by a local shop today that the Dice product for my 06 X5 with DSP and Navi will force my iPhone into airplane mode and that the phone will not work when using the ipod feature. Is he full of it?

Is there a difference if you use the radio interface version vs. the cd changer connection? Trying to figure out the benefit to using the CD option since I would need to add on for the DSP and the Sirius cable. Appreciate any guidance and input.....THANKS


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> I was told by a local shop today that the Dice product for my 06 X5 with DSP and Navi will force my iPhone into airplane mode and that the phone will not work when using the ipod feature. Is he full of it?


That's incorrect - the only thing that will force an iPhone into airplane mode is if you specify it. Simply press "no" or wait for +7 seconds for the message to go away on its own.



Dr. Phil said:


> Is there a difference if you use the radio interface version vs. the cd changer connection? Trying to figure out the benefit to using the CD option since I would need to add on for the DSP and the Sirius cable. Appreciate any guidance and input.....THANKS


If you have DSP and/or plans for Sirius - you must use the trunk interface kit. The Radio interface kit will disable these connections.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> That would confirm a trunk interface kit. There is either a bad/loose connection somewhere within the system or the module is picking up interference.
> 
> Some BMWs are more sensitive to engine noise than others. Here is a link to the version we offer on the website:
> 
> ...


Tom, my trunk interface kit is picking up an annoying interferance and am thinking of this noise filter. My question is, how do I hook it up for maximum efficiency? :dunno:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mawana said:


> Tom, my trunk interface kit is picking up an annoying interferance and am thinking of this noise filter. My question is, how do I hook it up for maximum efficiency? :dunno:


It's quite simple. The brown tire on the DICE harness is cut towards the 3-pin connector side.

The GLI has 3 wires, a Red, Blue and Black and the module is directional. Red will go towards the BMW connector side with Blue towards the DICE side. Black will go to a good clean ground.


----------



## sdude69 (Jan 4, 2009)

*2008 X3 Dice HDRadio w/ IPOD install with DSP...help!!!*

I am actually having this professionally installed here in Tacoma, WA by Foss Audio, whom I have used before with success...ON this vehicle, while the unit is DSP/NAV unit, there doesn't seem to be a cable for the coaxial connection to the DSP system??? If they try using just the 3 & 6 pin connectors, all you hear is static...Has anyone ran into this???

Much appreciated...

Sdude...


----------



## adipreneo (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Tom,

I have some questions for my 04 z4 3.0i.

Honestly speaking, I'm completely ignorant of car audio systems and I didn't go through the whole thread as it's way toooo long  So here's the thing, I am thinking of installing the iPod Nano 1st gen of mine in the glove box and my car has premium+sport packages with a single disc CD player installed . Here are a few questions I have regarding this:

- Does my car have all the connecters necessary for the DICE box?
- Any significant known issues of the DICE box that I should know?
- If I m sensitive to the sound quality and want the wiring to be short and best be in the glove box, do I have to use the FM input? If so, will I still be able to listen to radios?
- If I want to use the CD changer connecter (if my car has one), where will the DICE box locate in the car?
- Is it a complicated work for myself to install the system? Do you have detailed pix/video instructions and handy kit for ppl to install it?
- How much will it cost for the DICE box and necessary kits/instructions?

You might have already answered these questions somewhere along the thread, please try to help again 

Thanks,
Cao


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sdude69 said:


> I am actually having this professionally installed here in Tacoma, WA by Foss Audio, whom I have used before with success...ON this vehicle, while the unit is DSP/NAV unit, there doesn't seem to be a cable for the coaxial connection to the DSP system??? If they try using just the 3 & 6 pin connectors, all you hear is static...Has anyone ran into this???
> 
> Much appreciated...
> 
> Sdude...


First off - you have Analog DSP, no need for the coaxial cable.

Where are you picking up your connections at, in the center console or the boot? Sometimes the radio needs to be removed in order to swap the correct 12-pin audio connector on the back of the radio.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

adipreneo said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I have some questions for my 04 z4 3.0i.
> 
> ...


Yes - all US Z4s are prewired for a CD Changer.



adipreneo said:


> - Any significant known issues of the DICE box that I should know?


None to report, however anything pending questions can be submitted by phone, email or this thread.



adipreneo said:


> - If I m sensitive to the sound quality and want the wiring to be short and best be in the glove box, do I have to use the FM input? If so, will I still be able to listen to radios?


There are no differences in audio quality in the radio or trunk interface kits.



adipreneo said:


> - If I want to use the CD changer connecter (if my car has one), where will the DICE box locate in the car?


Typically, this is located in the trunk, all that is present is an iPod cable in your center console storage compartment.



adipreneo said:


> - Is it a complicated work for myself to install the system? Do you have detailed pix/video instructions and handy kit for ppl to install it?


Installation takes about 1 hour for the DIY, most here have performed installs themselves.



adipreneo said:


> - How much will it cost for the DICE box and necessary kits/instructions?


Kits can be found here on the site:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for Z4, M Coupe/Roadster 03-08 (Radio Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1634

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for Z4, M Coupe/Roadster 03-08 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1635

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## adipreneo (Apr 9, 2008)

Thx Tom~

Just a quick question: If I use the radio interface, will I still be able to listen to radio? If I use the CD changer, will I still be able to use my single disc CD player to play CD?

Many thx~

- Cao



tom @ eas said:


> Yes - all US Z4s are prewired for a CD Changer.
> 
> None to report, however anything pending questions can be submitted by phone, email or this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

adipreneo said:


> Thx Tom~
> 
> Just a quick question: If I use the radio interface, will I still be able to listen to radio? If I use the CD changer, will I still be able to use my single disc CD player to play CD?
> 
> ...


Absolutely, radio interface means it only connects to the radio connector and is not FM modulated.

Audio will be the same quality as if you were listening to the iPod with headphones on.


----------



## adipreneo (Apr 9, 2008)

Cool~

Tom, just one more step to go. Can you email me the instructions for both interfaces? I'd like to evaluate the work before I place my order.

I'll send you my email address shortly.

SENT~ Tom, did u get my private msg with my email address?

Thanks,
Cao



tom @ eas said:


> Absolutely, radio interface means it only connects to the radio connector and is not FM modulated.
> 
> Audio will be the same quality as if you were listening to the iPod with headphones on.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

adipreneo said:


> Cool~
> 
> Tom, just one more step to go. Can you email me the instructions for both interfaces? I'd like to evaluate the work before I place my order.
> 
> ...


Send over an email and I'll make sure you are taken care of.


----------



## adipreneo (Apr 9, 2008)

Already sent to

[email protected]



tom @ eas said:


> Send over an email and I'll make sure you are taken care of.


----------



## wideman (Jan 7, 2009)

*No Audio*

Tom,

I have a 2005 z4 3.0i and last night I installed the Dice kit with the DSP adapter that I purchased from EAS and it worked fine at that time. When I went to work this morning the system is not working properly. Basically have I no sound at all in ipod mode. In radio mode the sound is fine. I do however have the text functions showing up fine on my radio display and I am able to navigate around with them. This was initially when connected to my ipod. Just as a test, I connected my iphone and I had the same issue, no sound, but full control over the text function. Could you help me get the audio back.

Thanks,
Werner


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

wideman said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have a 2005 z4 3.0i and last night I installed the Dice kit with the DSP adapter that I purchased from EAS and it worked fine at that time. When I went to work this morning the system is not working properly. Basically have I no sound at all in ipod mode. In radio mode the sound is fine. I do however have the text functions showing up fine on my radio display and I am able to navigate around with them. This was initially when connected to my ipod. Just as a test, I connected my iphone and I had the same issue, no sound, but full control over the text function. Could you help me get the audio back.
> 
> ...


Werner,

Are you positive this is a DSP environment? Was a coaxial cable connected to your factory amp?


----------



## wideman (Jan 7, 2009)

tom @ eas said:


> Werner,
> 
> Are you positive this is a DSP environment? Was a coaxial cable connected to your factory amp?


Yes, there was a coaxial cable connect to the factory amp. Keep in mind, it did work fine last night, just not this morning.


----------



## monzavifar (Apr 4, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> This is absolutely incorrect and will not allow the device to reinitialize properly.
> 
> Do you have a name of the tech you spoke with so I can follow up at DICE and get this bad info corrected immediately?


Tom,
does it matter how old the iPod is? One of the DICE technitioans was blaming my iPod because of the frezing problem. By the way the short outing the battery did not save the problem in my case. Sholud I short out the battery with DICE cables inplace or should I remove them from the module first?
ynx,


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

monzavifar said:


> Tom,
> does it matter how old the iPod is? One of the DICE technitioans was blaming my iPod because of the frezing problem. By the way the short outing the battery did not save the problem in my case. Sholud I short out the battery with DICE cables inplace or should I remove them from the module first?
> ynx,


This is true with the 3rd Generation or earlier iPods (including mini). What size/generation iPod are you using?


----------



## monzavifar (Apr 4, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> This is true with the 3rd Generation or earlier iPods (including mini). What size/generation iPod are you using?


I used the 30GB iPod I bought about 2 years ago. Today I bought a brand new 120GB black one I have no idea what generations this iPod are in though!


----------



## monzavifar (Apr 4, 2007)

Is there any problems using the new 6th generation iPod 120GB with DICE. I have hared about some charging problems, is that true? Another question;
How often do I have to do the battery short outing? Is there any other solution for the DICE module when it freezes in the "Attached" mode?

tnx,


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*How to identify your iPod by model & generation for DICE troubleshooting*



monzavifar said:


> I have no idea what generations this iPod are in though!


I am with you. :eeps: I barely can identify the iPod by model, let alone some whacky non-syncronous generation index.

As always, to add to the knowledge level here with real data ... 
1. Apple "How to identify your iPod"
2. wikiHow "Check your iPod's generation"
3. wikipedia "Timeline of iPod models" and "List of iPod models"


----------



## monzavifar (Apr 4, 2007)

I was just thinking laud. Tell me what you guys think about this;

What should I have done better? Instead of;
1- Spending $170for DICE module
2-$90 for the DSP adaptor
3-$225 for a new iPod
4- 3 hours installing the DICE module and another 2 hours playing with battery, 
short outing, etc.
@ least 2 days of frustration and calling the Tech. support @ DICE Electronics.
I should have gone to the BMW dealer, asked them to install the BMW OEM iPod module all for $500 or less.

It is never too late to learn from mistakes!!!:tsk::tsk:


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

monzavifar said:


> I should have gone to the BMW dealer, asked them to install the BMW OEM iPod module all for $500 or less.


The only thing I can say about the BMW unit is from a friend who paid about $600 to have it installed (add $225 for the iPod = ~$800) ... so the BMW unit, installed, is more expensive than the DICE is, uninstalled (assuming DIY).

My friend said his BMW unit, in his 2007 Bimmer, sometimes gets "confused" and won't operate, even for days ... but he says the BMW unit always regains its senses on its own. He never has to perform a battery reset.

It would be interesting to hear from other BMW owners ...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

The Silverline PRO kit adds a new operating mode called SMART Mode. This mode allows users to switch between Locked and Display Modes using the Hold button on the iPod. This supplemental guide only applies to users who have selected to set the DICE kit to SMART mode. This is done using the DIP switches on the interface module.




























Display mode is especially great for those iPhone/touch users and the Pandora app or internet radio.

More info can be found here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=366824


----------



## spockrocks10 (May 10, 2009)

bluebee said:


> I generally don't have much confidence to tackle unknown jobs but just knowing Tom was around to help and advise inspired my confidence enough to take him up on the offer to replace the older kit with the new DICE Silverline kit which handles the iPods released in September.
> 
> Yesterday's E39 DICE Silverline radio-mount installation only required two allen wrenches and a box wrench!
> 
> ...


that's very nice, thanks for the diy :thumbup:


----------



## GermanEngineerd (May 3, 2009)

*DICE & iPhone*

I just recently purchased the DICE kit for my 98 328i and was curious since after reading the posts about iPhones with 1.1 version firmware... It is now 5/2009 and was curious how the DICE silverline works with the 2.2 version firmware with the iPhone.

As well, the iPhone firmware will also be making another upgrade to its OS. Now it will be up to version 3.0 how will DICE react with this or will nothing change at all?

On the iPhone 3g how (this goes for current silverline customers as well) does the Silverline work with your 3g? does it charge the phone? does it also give you a "must go to airplane mode"?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

GermanEngineerd said:


> I just recently purchased the DICE kit for my 98 328i and was curious since after reading the posts about iPhones with 1.1 version firmware... It is now 5/2009 and was curious how the DICE silverline works with the 2.2 version firmware with the iPhone.
> 
> As well, the iPhone firmware will also be making another upgrade to its OS. Now it will be up to version 3.0 how will DICE react with this or will nothing change at all?
> 
> On the iPhone 3g how (this goes for current silverline customers as well) does the Silverline work with your 3g? does it charge the phone? does it also give you a "must go to airplane mode"?


DICE has been working with the iPhone since the beginning, I'm currently on 3.0 Beta 5 with my iPhone. The "Airplane Mode" prompt is normal, simply press no or wait +7 seconds for the message to go away on its own.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*Novel workaround to the DICE Silverline low-battery charging issue*



> I wish I knew this before I bought the DICE Silverline so that my expectations would have been set correctly with respect to charging. The recommendation is you MUST have a secondary charging system available to you at all times in your vehicle.


I've found a novel (_for me_) workaround to the DICE Silverline charging problem on the latest generation (4th generation) iPod nano ...

Whenever my iPod battery is too low to be charged by the DICE Silverline, I simply connect the iPod to the USB port of a Windows laptop set on the passenger seat for that purpose.

I make doubly sure I'm not in the Goldilocks danger zone of not enough but not too much battery charge by leaving the PC connected to the iPod to charge it for at least 5 or 10 minutes.

I reported both the low-battery charging problem and the goldilocks freeze point to the DICE personnel about a week ago but hadn't heard anything back until today when I called again. Tech Support said the Goldilocks problem was previously unknown ... and they're still testing it ... but the low-battery problem is normal behavior.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*I'm going to give up and cave in to the original use model*



bluebee said:


> I've found a novel (_for me_) workaround to the DICE Silverline charging problem


Well, after yet another battery reboot during my refueling stop today (I'm getting real good at it), the DICE Silverline is again working perfectly (it had been stuck in DICE ZERO mode for a few days).

I'm going to (finally) cave in ... and give up on trying to get the DICE Silverline to work the way I want it to work ... and just use it within the constraints that it enforces.

WHAT I WON'T DO ANYMORE:
- I'll give up on trying to keep the iPod connected 24/7 to the DICE 
- I'll give up on expecting the DICE to always charge the iPod battery when in use
- I'll give up on trying to keep the iPod nano alive with those 62 keep-alive pings per month

WHAT I WILL DO FROM NOW ON:
a. At least once every day, I'll remove the iPod from the DICE connector
b. I'll leave the (disconnected) iPod in the glovebox along with a supplemental charger
c. Whenever I swap iPods, I'll turn off the BMW radio & cycle the modes (and maybe even the ignition)
d. I'll refrain from touching too many MID buttons while the DICE is in use

I think, if I try this DICE Silverline use model, I will be very happy with the DICE Silverline as it always did, and still does play wonderfully when it's in operation!


----------



## ItsMe (Aug 4, 2007)

bluebee said:


> I've found a novel (_for me_) workaround to the DICE Silverline charging problem on the latest generation (4th generation) iPod nano ...
> 
> Whenever my iPod battery is too low to be charged by the DICE Silverline, I simply connect the iPod to the USB port of a Windows laptop set on the passenger seat for that purpose.
> 
> ...


why dont you just get a USB charger that you can plug into your car and charge it that way? They make all kinds of styles of them single and dual and even small ones. Why do you have to use a laptop?


----------



## ItsMe (Aug 4, 2007)

bluebee said:


> Well, after yet another battery reboot during my refueling stop today (I'm getting real good at it), the DICE Silverline is again working perfectly (it had been stuck in DICE ZERO mode for a few days).
> 
> I'm going to (finally) cave in ... and give up on trying to get the DICE Silverline to work the way I want it to work ... and just use it within the constraints that it enforces.
> 
> ...


It must be frustrating to have to worry about all the issues like that. I couldnt accept constantly having to disconnect my battery...Are you sure you just maybe dont have a faulty Dice unit? Or is that normal for them?


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 23, 2007)

ItsMe said:


> You might want to just create 4 new alarms and set them all...then set each on to repeat daily...That way it will continue every 6 hours with no more messing around on your part.


This did the trick for me. I have a 4th Gen Nano and I leave it in my car for about 11 hours while at work, and about 12 hours overnight. It seemed possessed. It had most of the problems described in this thread, but I could fix them without doing a battery disconnect. I could get it to work by either turning the power off or disconnecting/reconnecting the Nano, but it was becoming a PITA. Then I set alarms every 6 hours and set each to repeat daily and I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## GermanEngineerd (May 3, 2009)

My 98 328i is fail on the cd changer pre wire.... so I rip apart my trunk interior and low and behold i have no prewire for a cd changer... fail!!!!!! now what? i guess i need to order the head unit interface??????????????????? HELP!


----------



## ItsMe (Aug 4, 2007)

DavidZ said:


> This did the trick for me. I have a 4th Gen Nano and I leave it in my car for about 11 hours while at work, and about 12 hours overnight. It seemed possessed. It had most of the problems described in this thread, but I could fix them without doing a battery disconnect. I could get it to work by either turning the power off or disconnecting/reconnecting the Nano, but it was becoming a PITA. Then I set alarms every 6 hours and set each to repeat daily and I haven't had a problem since.


Thats great, Im glad its working for you and its good to know. Thanks for the update. I have been thinking about getting one.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

GermanEngineerd said:


> My 98 328i is fail on the cd changer pre wire.... so I rip apart my trunk interior and low and behold i have no prewire for a cd changer... fail!!!!!! now what? i guess i need to order the head unit interface??????????????????? HELP!


All US models aer prewired for a changer, for those EU models what are not prewired, the radio itnerface kit will apply instead:

*DICE - SILVERLINE PRO iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Radio Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1620

This will connect directly at the back of the radio unit and can be selected by pressing the MODE/CD button.


----------



## johneboy (May 21, 2009)

I've recently fitted a second hand DICE Silverline in my 330CD and I have a few queries when using it when using my iPhone. I can't seem to find the answers easily anywhere. Can anyone on here help?

Firstly it won't charge the iPhone - Is this normal? Is there a fix?

Secondly how do I search by Artist? Everywhere you read on the web it says the DICE allows searching by Artist, but I cannot find the option. I have Song, Album, Playlist and Chapter options and that's it.

What is the point of the Chapter search option?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

johneboy said:


> I've recently fitted a second hand DICE Silverline in my 330CD and I have a few queries when using it when using my iPhone. I can't seem to find the answers easily anywhere. Can anyone on here help?
> 
> Firstly it won't charge the iPhone - Is this normal? Is there a fix?
> 
> ...


You have a 1st Generation SILVERLINE, which will not charge the new iPhone without the USB-compliant cable:

*DICE iPod Dock Connector Cable w/ USB Charging*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=232

The CHAPTER feature is used for Audiobooks.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Another way to tell, I believe, is the color of the iPod connector that came with the DICE.

If the end that plugs into the DICE is *black,* it's the old one that won't charge the latest-generation iPods (such as the iPhone, iPod touch, 4G iPod nano, etc.).

If the connector is *blue* (interim, which I have) or *green* (latest), then, according to the "advertising", it should charge the latest-generation iPods.

*But, as blatant as this may sound, the "advertised answer" doesn't really matter to you. *

Why doesn't the "answer" (effectively) matter?

Your question is moot (IMHO) because, despite advertising to the contrary, *neither the old nor the new Silverline will actually charge a dead iPod!*

Worse yet, in my experience, a semi-dead iPod can lock the DICE into ATTACHED freeze mode (mine is stuck in freeze mode at this very moment).

*So you need to implement a supplemental charging mechanism anyway* ... _even if your Silverline is 'advertised' to charge the iPod. It really only charges an iPod that doesn't really need charging_. For me that's really bad news that I would have hoped someone here would have told me ahead of time; but for you ... that means it doesn't really matter that your Silverline won't charge the latest iPods. Lucky you! 

*My recommendation (if anyone cares)? 
- Instead of buying the supplemental cable (which only works if the iPod battery isn't dead), just buy a supplemental charger (which works all the time).*
- If you have lots of money, buy both the supplemental cable and the supplemental charger (then you do finally get the advertised benefits)!

PS: My DICE is stuck in ATTACHED mode at this very moment. Time for a full battery reboot procedure. This is a royal pain. In an attempt to alleviate the pain, DO NOT shortcut the FULL part of the full-battery reset procedure; look below why not. I suspect the constant DICE reboots cost me $1,000 (or whatever it will cost to replace my ABS system components!).


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

ItsMe said:


> It must be frustrating to have to worry about all the issues like that.


It's exasperating!



> I couldnt accept constantly having to disconnect my battery...


Worse yet, I think all the disconnects and mistakes (accidentally shorting the battery) literally fried my ABS control unit which will end up making the DICE ten times more expensive than the original costs!



> Are you sure you just maybe dont have a faulty Dice unit? Or is that normal for them?


I haven't been shy with DICE technical support; nor with EAS. Nobody has disputed what I've been saying. And, I'm on my third DICE. I don't see how a fourth DICE will change my experience except if it's a newer model that has finally been fixed of these known bugs.

BTW, if there were a newer model, since I like the DICE concept so very much, I would be glad to test it and extoll its virtues (as long as it fixes the onerous ATTACHED problem or has a simpler reset procedure).

_I just wish bimmerfesters would have warned me ahead of time about some of the less obvious but just as frustrating issues ... like the lack of "true" charging that necessitate implementing a supplemental charging system to handle the cases when the iPod battery is nearly dead.
_


----------



## GermanEngineerd (May 3, 2009)

Ordered DICE from BSW... 
Found car was not "pre-wired" for cd changer
Called BSW got no answers
Called EAS about interfaces, got my answer
Ordered radio connector from EAS
Plugged in DICE w/ radio connector
iPhone/iPod Success!!!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

GermanEngineerd said:


> Ordered DICE from BSW...
> Found car was not "pre-wired" for cd changer
> Called BSW got no answers
> Called EAS about interfaces, got my answer
> ...


Glad to be of service. :thumbup:


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, so I got a Silverline like 2 weeks ago. Installed it in the trunk of my e46, it worked for about 3-4 days without any problem, then it just wouldn't show any track info on the radio screen, or wouln't let me control the ipod from the radio. It just showed track/cd info.

By reading here, I found out that performing the battery disconnect it would reset, did that and now is working again. 

Is this an issue that I have to live with? Has DICE recognized there is an issue?

It's kind of frustrating tha you get a $150 (glitch free) unit that is supposed to work certain way and it doesen't....:thumbdwn:


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

GermanEngineerd said:


> iPhone/iPod Success!!!


Let us know if still working right after some time...


----------



## mojocracker (Apr 29, 2007)

If you are installing an IceLink or DICE unit in your e39 this video from BSW is extremely helpful. I mounted my cradle in the rolltop console cubby. I had to dremel out most of the back wall. But that ran the wire down through the parking brake boot to meet the module stowed forward under the carpet panel just to the right of the accelerator pedal.

He lays it out in 7 parts. Very thorough and useful for a number of different installations that require cabling from trunk to dash and also intalling rear deck speakers. Shows how to mount iPod in ashtray or free connector.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtn-d...325BDB&index=0

Love having my iPod cradle in the rolltop console cubby.

Thank Ben Dejo for the idea.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

X3-terrestrial said:


> Ok, so I got a Silverline like 2 weeks ago. Installed it in the trunk of my e46, it worked for about 3-4 days without any problem, then it just wouldn't show any track info on the radio screen, or wouln't let me control the ipod from the radio. It just showed track/cd info.
> 
> By reading here, I found out that performing the battery disconnect it would reset, did that and now is working again.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how skipping removing the battery terminals is a "glitch". It's not only the most overlooked step, but the most critical part of proper initialization.


----------



## Edwin™ (May 27, 2009)

Tom,

I'm looking at a Dice unit and read a lot of useful stuff here.

But my car is a little different, I have:
EURO! 2001 735i (E38)
16:9 and MK4
TV tuner (digital TV in motion)
6 disk DVD changer (tied into the TV module)
Back up cam (tied into TV module)

BM54 (BM53 US version) radio unit from 2007 (from a E39) with AUX in and dynamic nav
DSP

My CD changer does have the 6 and 3 pin connector as I do not need the coax cable from the CD unit to the top of the DSP Amp.

So my question is will the basic module work?
I do not need the DSP module?

The latest versions will charge the Iphone without issues I read here?
No need to reboot the system like I see here (as I take the phone out each day)

TIA!

Edwin


On a side note the way people reset the module and Ipod can really damage the other modules in the car! end up costing $$$ to get the car back to running order.
My advise is to leave the car for an hour, in that hour press the horn and pull high beam a couple of times.
After an hour hold!! them together and to not use a tool to do so.

I have seen and fixed way to much cars go bad due to a "hard reset" this way


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Edwin™ said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'm looking at a Dice unit and read a lot of useful stuff here.
> 
> ...


If your stock CD Changer does not require the coaxial cable (namely due to the BM53 upgrade), you will need the 5-series kit instead (analog DSP):

*DICE - SILVERLINE PRO iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1625


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> I'm not sure how skipping removing the battery terminals is a "glitch". It's not only the most overlooked step, but the most critical part of proper initialization.


Skipping the step? Where did I skip that?
What I'm saying is that there's no control or text on the radio after a couple of days, THEN removed the batt terminals.

It is a glitch in the system if you have to do it every 2-3 days...(and that wasn't in the brochure! )

Now I'm getting the message, ATTACHED on the radio screen, and I have no control on the ipod and no audio, still there after disconnecting re-connecting the battery again.

Still no glitches for you? The device doesen't work flawlessly as promised, that's a fact, it is ever going to be recognized?

Please tell me I'm missing something here, cause I can't figure it out.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

X3-terrestrial said:


> Skipping the step? Where did I skip that?
> What I'm saying is that there's no control or text on the radio after a couple of days, THEN removed the batt terminals.
> 
> It is a glitch in the system if you have to do it every 2-3 days...(and that wasn't in the brochure! )
> ...


I believe right here:



X3-terrestrial said:


> By reading here, I found out that performing the battery disconnect it would reset, did that and now is working again.


Are you leaving the iPod connected to the vehicle overnight? This can be an issue of the DICE and iPod booting up at different intervals.


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Are you leaving the iPod connected to the vehicle overnight? .


Yes. Do I have to disconnect the iPod every night? Where's that in the manual?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

X3-terrestrial said:


> Yes. Do I have to disconnect the iPod every night? Where's that in the manual?


The iPod must be powered up before connecting to the DICE. If left dormant for a prolonged period of time, the iPod will go into deep sleep mode.

This is where your problem lies, simply disconnect the iPod if leaving in the vehicle overnight.


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I guess I'm going to to that. Other than that, I love the DICE.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> The iPod must be powered up before connecting to the DICE ... disconnect the iPod if leaving in the vehicle overnight.


While the daily disconnect de riguer is good advice, there will be very many times when you just plain forget to disconnect the iPod from the DICE ...

I've asked DICE technical support what to do when the inevitable happens, and you forget to remove the iPod the night before from your glovebox connection to the DICE.

The question is not so simple to answer because the radio can still operate even without the key in the ignition (which some people are not aware of), and presumably you've left the radio buttons in the "on" position when you shut down the car, presumably with the DICE playing in CD mode....

So what do you do?
- Do you disconnect the iPod, start the car, turn on the radio, go to CD mode (aka DICE mode), wake up the iPod, and then re-connect the iPod?
- Or, do you disconnect the iPod, start the car, ensure the radio is off, wake up the iPod, connect the iPod, then turn on the radio & go to CD mode 
- Or do you just wake up the iPod, start the car, turn on the radio, mode over to the DICE, 
etc.

They told me to do the latter and not the former ...

It would be interesting to better understand the theory on why that presumably works when the inevitable occurs ... and you leave the iPod connected overnight (bearing in mind the infamous DICE ATTACHED-mode lockup does not always occur under the same circumstances) ...


----------



## mahsoud (Mar 25, 2009)

it looks like i got a wrong DICE Harness (Trunk Interface)... the one i got has 2 rca jacks (instead of 6 pin connector) and a 3 pin.

so i was thingking if someone could help me with finding pinout from the back of DICE unit abd the 6pin conector,,, i could wire harness myself... :S


----------



## mahsoud (Mar 25, 2009)

mahsoud said:


> it looks like i got a wrong DICE Harness (Trunk Interface)... the one i got has 2 rca jacks (instead of 6 pin connector) and a 3 pin.
> 
> so i was thingking if someone could help me with finding pinout from the back of DICE unit abd the 6pin conector,,, i could wire harness myself... :S


i found this:

6 conductor connector at the CD changer end. But there are only 5 wires inside: red and white are left and right audio, black and gray are audio grounds, and fifth is also a shield.

so i can wire rca jack directly to these 4 cables... leave 5th alone?:dunno:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mahsoud said:


> i found this:
> 
> 6 conductor connector at the CD changer end. But there are only 5 wires inside: red and white are left and right audio, black and gray are audio grounds, and fifth is also a shield.
> 
> so i can wire rca jack directly to these 4 cables... leave 5th alone?:dunno:


Just replied to your other thread where you posted pictures: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4263578&posted=1#post4263578

Looks like you purchased a used kit from a couple of years ago - this is a DSP-specific harness.

Here's the harness you need:

*DICE Trunk Interface Harness for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=361

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## agrawalpm (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Tom:

Am contemplating to buy 1 for my CPO BMW X3 2006, and also am in market for an Ipod. Is the Ipod touch 3G compatible? All documentations are o nly about touch 1 and 2G so far.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

agrawalpm said:


> Hi Tom:
> 
> Am contemplating to buy 1 for my CPO BMW X3 2006, and also am in market for an Ipod. Is the Ipod touch 3G compatible? All documentations are o nly about touch 1 and 2G so far.
> 
> Thanks in advance


DICE is compatible with all iPhone models, including the 3G and 3GS models.


----------



## agrawalpm (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Tom and everyone - Got the I touch 3.0 with Dice silverline pro - and installed it today on BMW 2006 X3 No DSP pre wired for sat radio. SO far both IPOD and aux modes work great, without any major issues. Hopefully stays that way...


----------



## jags325ci (Oct 23, 2005)

I did a search and coundn't find an answer. Long story short, I bought the new Dice Silverline this week for 2004 BMW325ci. I plugged it all in and plugged in my Nano. Everything was working fine, the music played and the steering controls worked and the text displayed. Well then stupid me I hit one of the "preset buttons" on my radio and now i Lost all funtionality from radio or steering controls and the text wont display. I can control the music through the ipod though. I'm thiking i may of put it into IU Ipod mode, But at no time did i touch or change any dip switches. Can anyone tell me how to fix this??? thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jags325ci said:


> I did a search and coundn't find an answer. Long story short, I bought the new Dice Silverline this week for 2004 BMW325ci. I plugged it all in and plugged in my Nano. Everything was working fine, the music played and the steering controls worked and the text displayed. Well then stupid me I hit one of the "preset buttons" on my radio and now i Lost all funtionality from radio or steering controls and the text wont display. I can control the music through the ipod though. I'm thiking i may of put it into IU Ipod mode, But at no time did i touch or change any dip switches. Can anyone tell me how to fix this??? thanks.


Pressing CD6/TRACK1 should get the text back up again. Remember to press CD1 to exit text selection mode.


----------



## jags325ci (Oct 23, 2005)

jags325ci said:


> I did a search and coundn't find an answer. Long story short, I bought the new Dice Silverline this week for 2004 BMW325ci. I plugged it all in and plugged in my Nano. Everything was working fine, the music played and the steering controls worked and the text displayed. Well then stupid me I hit one of the "preset buttons" on my radio and now i Lost all funtionality from radio or steering controls and the text wont display. I can control the music through the ipod though. I'm thiking i may of put it into IU Ipod mode, But at no time did i touch or change any dip switches. Can anyone tell me how to fix this??? thanks.


How do I get the steering controls Back so i can change the songs again? 
How do I access the menu system and change settings? 
What r the proper dip settings so it's in full DICE UI?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jags325ci said:


> How do I get the steering controls Back so i can change the songs again?
> How do I access the menu system and change settings?
> What r the proper dip settings so it's in full DICE UI?


I'm not a fan of Smart Mode either, set all the DIP switches to the UP positions and perform a battery reset to get back on speed.


----------



## nepats (Jun 18, 2008)

*Connection problems with DICE unit*

Hello,

I purchased a dice kit last summer for my e46 coupe. I had everything working for about year, but now I have connection problems with the DICE unit. I have to unplug and reinsert the IPOD connector cable to the DICE unit everytime I want to use the adapter. This method does not work all the time either, so I am wondering if the unit has gone bad. I have also noticed that sometimes the dice unit is charging the iphone, but there is no sound. Any suggestions?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

nepats said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased a dice kit last summer for my e46 coupe. I had everything working for about year, but now I have connection problems with the DICE unit. I have to unplug and reinsert the IPOD connector cable to the DICE unit everytime I want to use the adapter. This method does not work all the time either, so I am wondering if the unit has gone bad. I have also noticed that sometimes the dice unit is charging the iphone, but there is no sound. Any suggestions?


Are you allowing the iPod to go into sleep mode while connected to the DICE? (ie: leaving it connected overnight)


----------



## anjaa (Nov 11, 2009)

I just installed (or tried to install) a Silverline Pro with DSP kit in my 2002 540i with Nav and DSP. It seems to be connected - the dice logo shows up on my Nav screen and I get text to my instrument cluster, but I get no music. All I hear is what sounds like an old dot matrix printer or a really fast morse code signal. My CD changer had the 3 pin connector, the coax cable and the six pin connector. 
In the installation, the six pin connector from the car seems to go unused and I saw no reference to it in any of the on-line directions and videos that I found. 
Also, I am connecting with a 5th gen Ipod Video running version 1.3. The directions indicate that I need to be at 1.2.something, could this be a problem? 
In case it helps, the info that I get on my instrument cluster is "Ipod 1.22, Aux 1.05, Core 1.54, Car 1.0204"
Finally, I tried to run a different MP3 player through the auxilliary port and got nothing as well. 
I tried multiple resets of the system and my Ipod. . . disconnected the battery. . . Any thoughts?


----------



## drsneeze (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi Tom:

I bought a Dice Silverline for my e46 M3 from EAS late last year. Everything was working well until recently - I can get the iPod to play music, but all of the controls are frozen (i.e. I can't control the iPod at all with the radio or steering wheel buttons) and there is no text display. Is there a fix for this without doing the "battery reset"?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

drsneeze said:


> Hi Tom:
> 
> I bought a Dice Silverline for my e46 M3 from EAS late last year. Everything was working well until recently - I can get the iPod to play music, but all of the controls are frozen (i.e. I can't control the iPod at all with the radio or steering wheel buttons) and there is no text display. Is there a fix for this without doing the "battery reset"?


Was the iPod left connected in the vehicle overnight?


----------



## drsneeze (Feb 11, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Was the iPod left connected in the vehicle overnight?


Not that I am aware of - I do remember that I did try to connect a different iPod than I usually use (I have an older one that I use as a backup) and that might have done something (I was reading about the "low battery problem" - maybe that was it?).

In any case - I just gave up and did the battery reset tonight. All is well - it seems to back to normal.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

drsneeze said:


> Not that I am aware of - I do remember that I did try to connect a different iPod than I usually use (I have an older one that I use as a backup) and that might have done something (I was reading about the "low battery problem" - maybe that was it?).
> 
> In any case - I just gave up and did the battery reset tonight. All is well - it seems to back to normal.


Shouldn't have. Perform a hard reset on the iPod and reconnect after the reboot process have completed.


----------



## muddywaters (Feb 8, 2010)

*Adding Satelite Radio*

I just ordered a Silverline for my 2003 z4 - standard business radio. I also want to connect a Sirius receiver to the aux in. It would appear that I'm going to need to run a 1/8" male to male jack from the radio to the trunk . Fine.

My question is how do you go from iPod mode to Aux - in mode?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

muddywaters said:


> I just ordered a Silverline for my 2003 z4 - standard business radio. I also want to connect a Sirius receiver to the aux in. It would appear that I'm going to need to run a 1/8" male to male jack from the radio to the trunk . Fine.
> 
> My question is how do you go from iPod mode to Aux - in mode?


This is done by pressing the CD5/Track2 command.


----------



## muddywaters (Feb 8, 2010)

*iPod*

Danke Tom! I ordered from you - looking forward to the DICE and Sat radio!:thumbup:


----------



## Asharus (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Tom, I just recently installed the Silverline Pro in my 01 540 w/ Nav w/o DSP. My iPhone 3GS works fine, but my 20GB iPod Video will not go into Playlist mode when I push 2. When I plug the iPhone back in, it's fine. None of the other modes work on the 20GB Video either, Artist, etc. Yes it's got the latest f/w.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Asharus said:


> Hi Tom, I just recently installed the Silverline Pro in my 01 540 w/ Nav w/o DSP. My iPhone 3GS works fine, but my 20GB iPod Video will not go into Playlist mode when I push 2. When I plug the iPhone back in, it's fine. None of the other modes work on the 20GB Video either, Artist, etc. Yes it's got the latest f/w.


Can you try hard resetting the iPod and reconnecting when the reboot process is completed to see if this corrects the issue?


----------



## Asharus (Jan 31, 2006)

Nevermind. I just had to switch it over to "HOLD". Works fine now. BTW, it's a 5th gen 30GB iPod Video. The manual states you only have to put it in "HOLD" if it's in SMART mode, but in my case it wasn't and was on the default setting (RADIO CONTROLS).


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Tom,
I have a Silverline installed on my e46 vert and since I'm selling it I plan to switch it to my X3. Can the DICE be installed in the trunk area or it has to be under the center console?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

X3-terrestrial said:


> Hey Tom,
> I have a Silverline installed on my e46 vert and since I'm selling it I plan to switch it to my X3. Can the DICE be installed in the trunk area or it has to be under the center console?


If your X3 is SA693 prep (Sirius ready) then it can be installed in either the cargo area or center console.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

Are there any plans yet to develop an iPod integration kit for post-2006 e90x models? If not, why not? I feel a bit shafted here.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Boraxo said:


> Are there any plans yet to develop an iPod integration kit for post-2006 e90x models? If not, why not? I feel a bit shafted here.


We have the mObridge option on the site - which is compatible with all current model BMWs.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmm, $699 for mObridge (e90) v. $152 for DICE (e46), the differential is a bit steep though I gather with mObridge you get bluetooth phone as well.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Boraxo said:


> Hmm, $699 for mObridge (e90) v. $152 for DICE (e46), the differential is a bit steep though I gather with mObridge you get bluetooth phone as well.


Can't really compare the two since the vehicle audio systems are MUCH different (analog vs fiber optics)


----------



## july865 (May 23, 2010)

my eyes are blood shot from reading. cant do it anymore so im going to ask.
3/97 528i
cd changer in trunk, cassette in dash above radio. i dont know about DSP. 
i do not have an ipod yet. 
what do i need and what ipod?
or can i use my droid? would love to integrate my phone into all this some how.


----------



## mesallem (Mar 28, 2008)

i have a question, i have a dice unit that i need to install, it says dl-0308 on it and its iphone compatible. I need to know how the dipswitches should be aranged to enable smart mode and i need to know if the current firmwares for the ipod work correctly with the dice.. thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

july865 said:


> my eyes are blood shot from reading. cant do it anymore so im going to ask.
> 3/97 528i
> cd changer in trunk, cassette in dash above radio. i dont know about DSP.
> i do not have an ipod yet.
> ...


Any iPod purchased from 2004+ (excluding shuffle and iPad) will work with the DICE. Droid will not work with the DICE, but will operate with the new DICE MediaBridge kit.



mesallem said:


> i have a question, i have a dice unit that i need to install, it says dl-0308 on it and its iphone compatible. I need to know how the dipswitches should be aranged to enable smart mode and i need to know if the current firmwares for the ipod work correctly with the dice.. thanks


This isn't a familiar P/N, sounds more like a date. Does the module state whether it's a SILVERLINE or SILVERLINE PRO kit?


----------



## mesallem (Mar 28, 2008)

its a silverline pro and the guy i bought it from said it works with iphone, it has a model number on it, i-bmw-t/5v or something along those lines


----------



## iswillia (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Radio Interface) that has been installed on a BMW 530i (2003).

1. It works well for the most part. However, when I turn off the car and restart, it sets the "Repeat" setting on the iPod to "One". (This does not happen all the time- it happens more often than not. The only way (I know) to resolve it then is to disconnect the iPod and reset the setting and connect it back up. Note- the iPod controls **do not work** when it is connected.) Is there any way to prevent this from happening?

2. Another question- will the "DICE - G2 DCR-50 ipod & iPhone Cradle" work with what I already have installed? Also, will it work for the iPod nano 3G. (I know it works for iPhone 3G.)


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

iswillia said:


> I have a DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Radio Interface) that has been installed on a BMW 530i (2003).
> 
> 1. It works well for the most part. However, when I turn off the car and restart, it sets the "Repeat" setting on the iPod to "One". (This does not happen all the time- it happens more often than not. The only way (I know) to resolve it then is to disconnect the iPod and reset the setting and connect it back up. Note- the iPod controls **do not work** when it is connected.) Is there any way to prevent this from happening?


Is repeat set on the iPod itself?



iswillia said:


> 2. Another question- will the "DICE - G2 DCR-50 ipod & iPhone Cradle" work with what I already have installed? Also, will it work for the iPod nano 3G. (I know it works for iPhone 3G.)


Yes, the G2 cradle will work with the non-PRO SILVERLINE kit.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mesallem said:


> its a silverline pro and the guy i bought it from said it works with iphone, it has a model number on it, i-bmw-t/5v or something along those lines


SMART Mode can be set by using DIP Position switches UP UP UP DOWN. Be sure to perform a battery reset after moving positions for proper initialization.


----------



## mesallem (Mar 28, 2008)

ok just want to make sure i have the smart mode capable dice unit...this is what it says on my dice...i-bmw-t/5, a barcode with a00133-0909 and on the top right corner of the label it says DL-0308


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mesallem said:


> ok just want to make sure i have the smart mode capable dice unit...this is what it says on my dice...i-bmw-t/5, a barcode with a00133-0909 and on the top right corner of the label it says DL-0308


This is a SILVELRINE PRO module.


----------



## mesallem (Mar 28, 2008)

so i can do smart mode?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mesallem said:


> so i can do smart mode?


Yes, you can.


----------



## mesallem (Mar 28, 2008)

ok so i just did a dry run before i routed the cable all the way through...i plugged everything in and plugged in my 3gs and when i hit mode it says no magazine....im not sure how to proceed. What should i do?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mesallem said:


> ok so i just did a dry run before i routed the cable all the way through...i plugged everything in and plugged in my 3gs and when i hit mode it says no magazine....im not sure how to proceed. What should i do?


Is the OEM CD Changer (if equipped) still installed?


----------



## mesallem (Mar 28, 2008)

no its not but i just unplugged the dice for 30 min and it started working...thanks for the help


----------

